# Todd's FR adventure: On the Merchant Road. Part I



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 19, 2002)

Ok boys and girls, you know the rules. No posting unless your playing. The characters and ooc comments are over here.

Here we go.

 * * * * * * * * * * *

The sun is setting as you travel south along Evermoor Way, the most direct route from Everlund to the great city of Waterdeep. As the main route of travel for caravans and their goods, it also offers plenty of opportunities for Adventurers seeking gold to rid the route of dangers.

Not 24 hours ago your party gathered at the home of Aaron Marlstead, a weathy merchant with holdings in Waterdeep, Everlund, and Silverymoon. Seems his partner and brother, Edmund, aquired a very old heirloom for an important client. Being as Edmund was in Waterdeep and the important client was in Silverymoon they put it on one of their caravans headed for Everlund. Alas, the caravan with said heirloom is days late and the 'very important client' grows concerned. Aaron offered 1500gp to the party if they find the caravan, or more importantly, the heirloom and return it safely. If they return with it within 5 days the bounty doubles.

So you find yourself, after a day travel, on the road to meet a caravan from the Marlstead Merchant house.  On this stretch of the road the High Forest lies mere feet (15 to be exact) on the east side of the road. The other is grassy rolling hills. As you round a bend in the road you see a plume of smoke in the distance, a feint red-orange glow is seen on the smoke as the sun slips below the horizon.


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2002)

Krug muttered under his breath while trying to draw a nasty thingie that accumulated in his left nostril out.  "Pah... how could a caravan get lost? That never happened to the mountain dwarves!" The dwarf had spent his time fixing and 'unfixing' locks to stay in practise, as well as devising elaborate traps on scraps of paper he tucked into his messy pouch. He liked his companions, especially Killian, but found the elf too... serious. But they were always a dour race. He always thought that the elves had a branch of some sort stuck up their arse when they were born, but of course he never asked the Paladin about it...

He liked Kreeg, of course, but felt that the priest seemed to be hiding something. Few were those who opened up to Krug, and those who did, generally had pinchers on their noses so it didn't bother him that much. The shield dwarves lived too close to humanity and became too involved in their affairs, he thought.

And the bald dwarf. *By the forges that sing under the mountains! He shaved off his... beard!* It made Krug itchy to think about it. Krug didn't like the wolf that accompanied the Clanless one, and a master of nature as well. Oh the ways of dwarves.... what would his clan make of all this?


----------



## JohnClark (Aug 19, 2002)

Derek slowed his horse on seeing the smoke ahead on the road. "I hate fire", he muttered. To this point the trip had been uneventful, which was fine for part of Derek, but the other half of him yearned for action, a chance to really prove himself in battle, particularly against the demons who had robbed him of everything he loved. 

He found his companions to be...interesting. Hailing from the hordlands his experience with other races was farily limited, and he found the elven paladin to be fairly stodgy, and the dwarven trap maker had the manner of a wild boar (or so he thought ). The others were fine adventurers, but Derek was a man of few words and he didn't truly know any of his companions very well.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 20, 2002)

*Aravalir Celincoer (Move 1)*

Thoughts of exactly what type of heirloom — tapestry?  a painting?  a finely crafted sword or amulet? — raced through Aravalir's head.  They wanted it back and the caravan found?  Fine, he'd be happy to do so.  He would've gladly done so for free, but he was hardly anxious to do so for fear that his companions would mutiny.  Not that he was in charge, but they seemed to like him poorly enough as it was without him exacerbating matters.

The dwarf seemed capable, if not messy.  Panache was most definitely *not* the word that came to mind when describing Krug, that was for sure.  Aravalir only hoped that the dwarf would make up for what he lacked in style with substance.  Killian, on the otherhand, was full of style — anyone that talented with a spiked chain *had* to be.  Of course, anyone that talented with a spiked chain was also liable to be dangerous.  Most likely both.  Finally, Derek hadn't said much of anything, and it seemed wise at the current moment not to push things.  

Ahead of him — smoke.  His stomach turned at the thought of another caravan burning.  Although he desperately wanted to charge in there and see what was the matter, getting himself killed was going to do nothing for anyone.  Gritting his teeth, he turned to the group — "This could be our caravan.  It could also be an ambush...or it might be both.  I'm willing to scout ahead, but I might not be the best choice for that?  Any suggestions?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 22, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"Scout ahead? Bah!! If there is smoke the trouble has either already begun or finished, either way now is not the time to hesitate." Kreeg pulls out his sling and a bullet and presses on down the road.


----------



## Krug (Aug 22, 2002)

"Smoke? Oh.. yes. Well we should all just head out there together," Krug says. He arms his crossbow bolt and puts away his playthings.

He talks to his crossbow. "Been a while ain't it boy? You're waiting to stick a bolt up some orcish arse aren't ya now? Yes, yes. It'll be soon! Trust me! Nice orcish arse.. "


----------



## JohnClark (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Kreeg Stonesplitter*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *"Scout ahead? Bah!! If there is smoke the trouble has either already begun or finished, either way now is not the time to hesitate." Kreeg pulls out his sling and a bullet and presses on down the road. *




Derek rolls his eyes slightly. 'Ceraintly a prudent course of action', he thinks to himself as he loads his crossbow and kicks his horse into action.


----------



## Torillan (Aug 22, 2002)

Torillan quickly nocks and arrow in his longbow.  Then he starts to mutter under his breath.  Anyone looking closely would notice a glimmer in his eyes, and a slight smile.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 22, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I assume we were provided horses, then? Cause they're way more expensive than all of us together could afford, right?  







Killian Maxwell sees the fire, surmises as the others do that it may be the caravan they're looking for, and dreads.

"Ach - I be hoping the smoke dinna' portend a nasty fire.
I've spent many a month travelin' with caravans, and I hope this 'un dinna end up with a grisly fate." 

Killian immediately spurs his horse on along with Kreeg - men of action seldom wait while time marches on.
"Krug me lad - I be wonderin' meself how a caravan be gettin' lost.
That's not tha way thay're sup'osed ta work."


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 22, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Indeed, you are _borrowed_ horses to-which...

As per your _contract_ with the Marlstead Merchant house:
when you return with said heirloom are to either 1) return the horse,  or 2) the cost of the horse to be deducted from your bounty. If you fail to return with the item you are to either 1) return the horse, or 2) pay the full worth of the horse out of your own pocket. Barter (with items other than hard coin) is agreeable providing the value of bartered items (to be determined by a merchant house accountant) equal the value of the horses { [3 ponies (for the dwarves) x 30gp ea]+[4 light horses x75gp ea]=390gp}.

Needless to say, a breach of contract (taking the horses and *Not* returning at all) will cause all sorts of headaches, least of which may very well involve bounty hunters.

OOC -I wait one more day for the others to post, then I'll continue, assuming the others will assume similar stances - weapons drawn , riding to the fire, ect.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 22, 2002)

Saxon gives a lop-sided smile and looks at the horse he's on and Mzarem.

"Mzarem, you see that? Smell it rather, heh, we have some investigation to do."

He remembers the spells he has memorised and checks his scimitar and shield, just in case.


----------



## Torillan (Aug 22, 2002)

*Torillan's familiar....*

Turning in his saddle, Torillan calls out behind him "Kira!"

Soon, a small owl glides towards him, landing on his shoulder.  He whispers to it, and the owl then takes off, heading toward the smoke.









*OOC:*


  I assume the owl can relay basic info, like layout of situation, etc. 







*OOC:*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 22, 2002)

*Aravalir Celincoer (Move 1.1)*

Shaking his head, Aravalir loosens his rapier in its scabbard and checks on his daggers.  "Sune's blood," he mutters as he draws his bow, nocking an arrow.  He spurs his horse and works on catching up with Kreeg and Killian.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 23, 2002)

_Hral strolls steadily along the path, surrounded on all sides by his mounted comrades.  His faithful wolf companion, Kjata, obviously incrediably excited by her first journey away from the lands in which she was raised, seems both anxious and reluctant - especially at the prospect of travelling with another wolf her own age.  

As for the dwarf, it is the first time in many years that he too has travelled, and his stern, stoic demeanor belies a certain reluctance and reservation.  Most worrying is the notion of travelling with other dwarves, the first he's associated with since leaving his homeland all those years ago. 



At the first call of 'fire' Hral's ears pick up, as do Kjata's, and the pair immediately spring into action. _

'It looks like trouble's ahead - get movin' lads!  Wouldn't want that blaze to spread to the surrounding woodlands!'

_And with that, Hral draws his spear and rushes towards the direction of the smoke, with Kjata bounding ahead in the same direction._

[OOC:  Hral is on foot, as he has a moral objection to the servitude of animals.  If this will create a problem then please say so, and I'll try to devise some way to work around it.]


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 23, 2002)

Effortlessly, gently, quietly Kira takes to the sky as the party charges forth into the deepening twilight.

Torillian - You get the  feeling of anticipation and eager excitment from Kira, not an uncommon feeling though. She (?) gets like this often enough when hunting. What seems like eternity passes before she contacts you. _ "Sire, the fire eats a few nests-that-crawls. None moves by them. There is no prey."_ a feeling of dissappointment shares through the bond. _"There is no hunt"_

It is truely night by the time the party reaches the fire consuming two of four wagons along the road. The fire is dying, and looks to have been a while since it started. 

To the west of the road is rolling grasslands, though beyond the range of the dying fire is inky blackness. To the east of the road is the verge of briars and thorns that you know surround the northern ends of the High Forest, though again beyond the range of the fire all is shadow.

There are four wagons disabled along the west side of the road two consumed by fire, the others smashed, broken and unusable. The ground is trampled, scorched (not just by the wagons) and littered with debris. Some from an obvious fight: arrows, weapons, parts of armor. The rest flotsom from wagons. There are five human and about a dozen goblin corpses  scattered between the wagons and the verge of brambles to the east. 

All you hear, apart from yourselves, is the crackle of the fire, and the sound of the wind.


Actions?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 23, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"By the Revered Mother, we are too late." Kreeg hops off his pony and begins checking for any survivors from the caravan. Murmuring prayers for the departed as he goes.


----------



## Torillan (Aug 23, 2002)

"We should find a blood trail", Torillan says solemnly.  "The victors left in some direction."

He begins to scan the ground...


----------



## Krug (Aug 23, 2002)

Krug studies the remains to see if he can spot anything... clues, missed treasure.

"Aye.. not good. " He points to the owl. "That birdie can it see where they went?"


----------



## JohnClark (Aug 23, 2002)

Derek dismounts and begins searching for footprints, hoofprints, something that might allow him to track the marauders.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 23, 2002)

Dismounting, Aravalir begins to scan the surrounding area to see if there's any signs of non-animal life (ambushers, survivors, observers), starting with the immediate area around the fire and working his way over to the thorns and brambles.  He puts his bow away and draws his rapier as he starts to search...


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 23, 2002)

Killian hops off his horse, hitches it to one of the non-burning wagons, looks at the area briefly, and then proclaims, "It be lookin' like tha gooblins mighta took off that'a'way.

See how the gooblins came from tha east brush, and these gooblins here *pointing at some that are dead*  be lookin' like they were runnin' back thare."









*OOC:*


 I'm guessing that - please correct if wrong.
If correct... 







Killian shoulders his pack off his horse and takes his weapons, asking the others "Anyone'a'you's wantin' ta join me in gooin' aftar these wee gooblins? "


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 23, 2002)

*Aravalir Celincoer (Move 2.1)*

"That's where they went?  I'll go with you then."  He ties his horse off to the other non-burning wagon and preps to go with Killian.


----------



## Torillan (Aug 23, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Krug studies the remains to see if he can spot anything... clues, missed treasure.
> 
> "Aye.. not good. " He points to the owl. "That birdie can it see where they went?" *




"Possibly....".  He scans the skies, not saying anything.  A few moments later, the owl quietly swoops in to land on his shoulder.  Torillan whispers softly to it, then it takes off into the air, circling in a wider arc in each pass while gaining altitude.









*OOC:*


 - Does she spot anything?


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2002)

"Gobs? Why not... they make too much noise when they be dying, but aye, it'd be nice to stick some bolties in dem..", says Krug.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 24, 2002)

_Hral and Kjata join Derek in his search for a trail to follow._

[OOC:  Hral uses his Track feat, and Kjata uses her scent ability to look for clues.]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 24, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

Kreeg looks up from what he's doing.

"Ye all aren't goin anywhere with out me. I'm all for smashin some rotten gobos but we should not be splittin up. Give me a tick to finish what i'm doin and i'll be along."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2002)

Hral and Kjata are aided by Saxon and Mzarem after they hitch they're horse to a non-burning cart.

"Two noses are better than one, eh Hral?" Saxon jests as he draws his scimitar and equips his shield.

If possible Saxon gets Mzarem to find a scent off any dead goblins or discarded equipment around.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 24, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Killian hops off his horse, hitches it to one of the non-burning wagons, looks at the area briefly, and then proclaims, "It be lookin' like tha gooblins mighta took off that'a'way.
> 
> See how the gooblins came from tha east brush, and these gooblins here *pointing at some that are dead*  be lookin' like they were runnin' back thare."
> 
> ...




After a searching the ground for tracks and clues Killian come to the aformentioned opinion (Search roll 9 no modifiers). To Hral (roll 3+5=8), Saxon (roll 2+7=9), and their wolves Kjanta (roll4+5=9), and Mzarem (roll 6+5=11) come to no conclusion of thier own, it seems, in the _dark_, among the debris they see plainly there are tracks, but cannot make heads nor tails of them.

It is Derek who agrees that maybe a score of goblins (and a few bigger humanoids he would wager to be Orcs) came in from the east and ambushed the caravan, and there was a bit of a fight. It looks like some of the caravan, drivers and possably a few guards fled into the clear fields to the west. It appears they were not persued.  The wagons were ransacked after the fight and presumably the really valuable stuff was taken along with some prisoners (yikes) back again into the brush, where they attempted to hide thier tracks. The goblins did not die running back, but in the midst of combat. Indeed the enemy seemed to take their time leaving once the situation was in their control. The tracks have been made within the last 8 hours (roll 15+6=21).

Torillian found no clear blood trail...lots of blood...but no discernable trail...until Derek pointed it out, but alerts the party that Kira has spotted the path easily headed further to the briars eastward (roll17=14=31) but no movement can be seen on it.

Kreeg checks on the obvious five bodies first, and finding them not alive quickly looks around the site, but can not find any other bodies, alive or dead, here.

Following after Kreeg, Krug studies the remains. All five defenders were human. Four appeared to be big burly fighter types and died in combat. The fifth looks to be an aristocrat, his hands are bound and has 5 arrows sticking out of his chest. Execution? They have all been stripped of equipment (armor, weapons, pouches, everything) Of the goblins you can not tell anything particularly telling.(roll 14+6=20)

Aravalir does not see any signs of ambush or survivors within his low-light-line-of-sight.


Actions?


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2002)

Krug pieces together the information. 
"Well it seems that survivors fled to the west, and the gobbos and possibly Orcs were happy to get two wagons. Appears to be an ambush and they got what they wanted." Krug points to the aristocrat. "Anybody recognise him now? Someone of importance? They had time to bound his hands. Or was he bound before?"

_Everyone take 20 to search and find out more clues?_


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 24, 2002)

Killian takes a workmanlike approach to adventuring. 
He's a worker on a job.

"Tha longer we be lookin'  'round here, tha harder it's goonna be ta track tha beasties.
Tha wagons're rrraided - chances are tha booty we're lookin' for was taken into tha High Forest!"

The rough-edged and straight-forward warrior points into the deep brush with a distasteful look on his bearded face.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 25, 2002)

"He's right.  We're wasting time — if there are any goblins left and if they have any prisoners, we aren't going to find them standing around here.  In the event that we can find the goblins, we might be able to find the caravan's cargo, and that should be able to tell us who our nobleman is.  If they have hostages, we'll do even better than that."  He glances back at the human bodies, and shakes his head, quietly giving a benediction to Sune.


----------



## Torillan (Aug 25, 2002)

"I agree.  Although the sun is going down, perhaps we could proceed cautiously into the forest.  With Kira the owl on point, and the two wolves on our flanks, we should try to follow the trail as best we can.  Any other suggestions?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 25, 2002)

"What are we doing for light sources? Spells? Torches? Or will that give too much of a chance for these goblins to spot us?" Saxon says while rubbing Mzarem behind the ears.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 25, 2002)

> "Tha longer we be lookin' 'round here, tha harder it's goonna be ta track tha beasties.
> Tha wagons're rrraided - chances are tha booty we're lookin' for was taken into tha High Forest!"




'Agreed, manling.  These murderous vermin already have a head-start on us, so if we wanna catch 'em we'll need to march through the night.  Dinnae worry though - I've lived in the forest for half mah life - if anyone can help us track these wretches it's me'n'me pal Kjata here.'

_Failing any objections from his companions, the rugged dwarf proceeds to lead the party into the forest, his lupine companion Kjata constantly at his side.  (Remembering Scent, Track and Darkvision where appropriate)._


----------



## JohnClark (Aug 25, 2002)

"Very well, pursuit it is then", Derek says as he draws his swords. Moving silently in the shadows he heads into the forest.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 25, 2002)

Killian falls in behind Hral, who seems to be much better suited to tracking at night in a forest than he.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 25, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"Alrighty let us be goin then. I'll be happy to, *eh hem* be a set of eyes if any of ye that may need sort of assistance."


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2002)

Krug shakes his head, arms his crossbow string and gets ready to follow the rest into the woods. "I assume we're not leaving our steeds here?"

He mutters to himself. _Was hoping to set camp so I could quaff a quick one.. Ah well... it'll have to wait._


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 25, 2002)

Could I have a marching order?

Is anyone carying torches, or lanterns ?

If you guys want to work this all out in the other thread, I think that would be better than clogging this one.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 25, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Krug shakes his head, arms his crossbow string and gets ready to follow the rest into the woods. "I assume we're not leaving our steeds here?" *



Killian looks at the deep brush that bars their way into the High Forest, and asks, "Do we have a choice?
What do ye forest-types say?
It looks pretty thick ta me - will tha horses be OK in thar'?"


----------



## Torillan (Aug 26, 2002)

"I'll stay in the middle, if you all don't mind.  I can be more useful there.  You'll see."  Torillan then starts muttering to himself....









*OOC:*


 - He is beginning the casting for _mage armor_ .


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 26, 2002)

Saxon takes out his club and puts his scimitar back on his belt, leaving it loose though in case he needs to draw it. He then brings Mzarem around to his side to watch the party's flank.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 26, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"I'm sure the horses will be just fine. Let's be off."


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 27, 2002)

We seem to have a consensus, so I'll continue.

Torrilian finishes his cantation and is imbued with armory goodness.

The party travels, on foot, through briars, brambles, thorns and nettles. It takes you roughly 20 minutes to get through it all, before you arrive to the forest proper. Once in, there is an eerie blue green glow to it all, though the druids inform you its from the luminescent fungi that grows here. 

Here the Ranger follows the tracks easily, seems they stopped covering them once inside the forest. Also, the forest floor is less cluttered, and easily traveled. Not far into the woods (another 10 minutes) Saxon and Aravalir denote sounds unusual to the forest, Aravalir motions to the southeast and points out a mob (8) of goblins.

It seems they heard you as well because they are running at the party with shortswords drawn. Behind them, standing (guarding) next to a carved monolithic-looking boulder is an orc.

Saxon and Aravalir get partial actions for the suprise round (In that order)

Then initiative is as follows:
Krug (19)
Derek (17)
Saxon (14)
Killian (13)
Aravalir (12)
Torillian (11)
Hral (9)
Kreeg (9)

I'll try and get a map up as soon as I can.

[edit] And the map is up  here 

Let the battle begin!


----------



## Krug (Aug 27, 2002)

"Gobbos! You'll feel our wrath today! Here's my welcome gift to ya stinking louts of cowdung lurvers!"

Krug fires his crossbow at the orc.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 28, 2002)

_Hral takes a few steps forward, then readies his longspear to attack any goblins who may come close.  Kjata runs forward to stand defensively in front of the wild dwarf, the wolf snarling and howling at her diminutive adversaries._ 

'Have at ye, goblin scum!  This shall be the last forest defiled by yer foul presence!'

[OOC:  Hral moves to F4 and Kjata to G5, both readying attacks against any goblins who move into range (Remembering Hral's 10-foot reach).  Kjata will attempt a trip on any goblin she successfully hits (as per her racial ability).  

Great map, by the way - it looks simply amazing.  I really appreciate the amount of time and effort you've put into this adventure Todd - things have been really enjoyable thus far.  Perhaps we could get the location of our animal buddies on the map, though (at least for the ones big enough to occupy their own square)?]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 28, 2002)

*Aravalir Celincoer (Move 4)*

Aravalir loops around behind Torillian, rapier drawn, gracefully moving towards the onrushing goblins.

*OOC*: _My rapier's been drawn since we arrived at the campsite, I believe, so I don't need to draw it again.  I'm taking a move action as my partial action, 20 ft. down through the square under the number 2 (behind Torillian) and then diagonally towards the goblins 3 more squares — should put me in C5.  During the first round, I'll go total defense as my standard action (+4 AC) and move another 20 ft. towards the goblins along a southeasterly line (hopefully ending up in either D7, E7, D8 or E8)._


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 28, 2002)

Killian moves up next to Hral, to E4 and gets side-by-side with the dwarf warrior.

"Thay'll have ta get past us to do any damage!

Wait far them ta cuume to us."

His imposing spiked chain still in hand, he readies an attack on any that get within range.


----------



## JohnClark (Aug 28, 2002)

Derek puts his swords back in their scabbards, draws his crossbow and moves forward, using a tree as cover.

_move equivalent = put swords away, quickdraw crossbow, move to f4_.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 28, 2002)

For his partial action Saxon moves to D5.

Saxon begins casting entangle centered on square H12

Mzarem moves into E6.

Edit: Sorry can't include flavour text, brother chucking psycho over net.


----------



## Torillan (Aug 28, 2002)

*Torillan's partial move*

Torillan calmly nocks an arrow, and begins to chant.









*OOC:*


 - He is beginning the cast for _shocking grasp_ in case any of them get too close.  He intends to hold it until he needs it.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: Torillan's partial move*



			
				Torillan said:
			
		

> *Torillan calmly nocks an arrow, and begins to chant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




Two things.

One> You don't get a partial move. For the suprise round I usually have players roll either listen or spot to determine suprise. Torillian failed his listen roll (9). He was suprised. No partial action.

Two> On the first round of combat, after the suprise round, If you decide to cast shocking grasp and hold it until you can either get in range or a goblin gets within range of you, you won't be able to fire that arrow. 

from PHB p126 
_"If you touch *anything* (emphasis mine)  or anyone while holding a charge, even unintentionally, the spell discharges."_. 

Considering the entangle spell in effect, and the fact you probably won't want to go into it, I'd highly sugest just firing the bow.

Just friendly sugesstion.


----------



## Torillan (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Torillan's partial move*



			
				ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Two things.
> 
> One> You don't get a partial move. For the suprise round I usually have players roll either listen or spot to determine suprise. Torillian failed his listen roll (9). He was suprised. No partial action.*




I do realize that.  I should have waited to post.  Sorry about that.



> *Two> On the first round of combat, after the suprise round, If you decide to cast shocking grasp and hold it until you can either get in range or a goblin gets within range of you, you won't be able to fire that arrow. *




You're right.  I forgot that you couldn't do anything BUT hold the spell.  (Don't have PHB in front of me, and this is my first spellcaster character.  



> *Considering the entangle spell in effect, and the fact you probably won't want to go into it, I'd highly sugest just firing the bow.
> 
> Just friendly sugesstion. *




Totally forgot about the _entangle_ spell.  

I really did jump the gun on this one.  My apologies to all.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Torillan's partial move*



			
				Torillan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I really did jump the gun on this one.  My apologies to all. *




You know, I think my post reads harsher than I intended, so no big deal. 

Since you didn't correct what Torillian does, I'm just going to assume he's just going to take a shot at one of the closer goblins with his bow.

I'm waiting on Kreeg's actions, but I'm going to post later today (Thursday) with what I've got here. There were two people who wanted to goto the same coordinates. and because of the Entangle spell, I've ammended some move actions, thinking that you wouldn't willingly march into the area effect of the spell (which takes up a BIG portion of the map).


----------



## Torillan (Aug 29, 2002)

*Torillan's action (after suprise round)*



			
				ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Since you didn't correct what Torillian does, I'm just going to assume he's just going to take a shot at one of the closer goblins with his bow.*




After the initial shock wears off, Torrillan raises his bow, and fires at the first goblin he sees...









*OOC:*


 - I believe that would be goblin #2, unless he/she/it moved already.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 29, 2002)

*Round 1*

Alerting the party to the advancing goblins, Aravalir and Saxon move to better positions. (suprise round)

Krug's crossbow bolt sails across the forest, past tree and gobllin, and lands to the fletching in the chest of the orc, who steadies himself with the large boulder. It appears its the only thing holding him up. (15+4=19 hit, 7 dam)

Derek moves and get his crossbow out.

An energy crackles in the air as saxons chants. When he finishes the forest comes alive. the trees grope and claw, the grass and moss writhe and grasp. The aformentioned orc and four gobs are entangled.

As Aravalir reconsideres his actions of moving within the now active forest, a goblin, free of the forest, looks to charge Aravalir, but is stopped by the arrow in his head, supplied by Torillian. (roll16+3=19, 8 dam) He lay there, dead.

Hral moves to greet the advancing goblins Kjata by his side waiting for the advancing goblins, though the gobs look to be traveling with caution, avoiding the menacing forest. Only one goblin comes within reach of Killian's deadly chain, the goblin dodges the blow, the chain scaping the bark of the tree next to him.

Another goblin manages to reach Aravalir, but does nothing but yell goblin obscenities.

The orc stuggles to free himself of the forest, but is held fast.

New map here

_Initaitive is changed because of Killian's readied action, he gets bumped to the bottom:
Krug
Derek
Saxon (Mzarem)
Aravalir
Torillian
Hral (Kjata)
Kreeg
Killian

Actions for round 2?_


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2002)

As his bolt hits the Orc, Krug shouts in joy. "OH YES ME SWEETIE! YES! OH YOU LIKE THAT DON'T YOU? THE ORC BE TASTY? AND YOU WANT ANOTHER BITE DON'T YOU?" 

Krug reloads his crossbow, steps to D3, and fires at the Orc again.


----------



## Torillan (Aug 30, 2002)

*Round 2 action*

As soon as his first arrow flew to its target, Torillan immediately nocks another arrow.  Noting the line of combatants blocking his view, he moves behind Aravalir and Saxon [to square C5, a move of 15'], and fires at another goblin [Goblin #5].


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 30, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"Let me see if i can't help ye all out some here." Kreeh moves forward a bit and raises his hands to the heavans and says, "Revered Mother, your servated prays you bestow your blessing upon me companions and meself. Please aid us that we may wipe this scourge from the land!"

Kreeg moves to 3e and casts Bless.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 30, 2002)

'Step aside gal, and lemme at 'em!'

_Kjata moves aside to H4, allowing Hral to move to G4 and attack the closest goblin with his longspear._


----------



## JohnClark (Aug 30, 2002)

Derek steadys his crossbow and fires one shot at the goblin nearest him, immediately reloading and preparing to fire again.

(Fire at goblin 7 and reload)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 30, 2002)

_Mzarem growls then launches himself at the goblin closest to Aravalir, tearing the air savagely while Saxon covers his flank._

Mzarem charges goblin #3 through D6. Saxon stands ready to attack any hostiles that come within reach.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 31, 2002)

Grinning, Aravalir engages the goblin nearest to him.

*OOC*: Aravalir attacks Goblin 3 if Mzarem misses or doesn't kill it.  If Aravalir kills it, he then sheathes his sword as his move-equivalent action (in preparation for drawing his bow the round after this).  In the event that Mzarem manages to kill the goblin, Aravalir sheathes his sword, pulls out his bow and nocks an arrow, in preparation for his next move (should be two move-equivalents).


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 31, 2002)

Seeing the carnage before him, Killian chooses to:

a) Smack with his chain whatever goblin he can reach that is still up .

b) Drop the chain (around his shoulders, if possible - on the ground if not) and 5' step to as clear as he can get , drawing his longbow and firing at the closest live goblin. 









*OOC:*


 I'm confused as to who all's doing what and what will still be alive by the time Killian goes, so Todd, can you please interpret my posted moves of intent?
Thanks.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 31, 2002)

*Round 2*

Krug fires again through melee and foilage at the entangled orc, but is less precise and the crossbow bolt hits and shatters the monolithic rock inches above his target._ (roll7+4=11, miss)_

Derek misses as well when the goblin he was aiming for dodges his shot. _(roll 11+3 = 14 Miss)_

Mzarem unleashes bloody fury by chomping on the goblin confronting Aravalir. The gob is shaken like a rag doll and would have been tossed 20 feet had not the forest (enchanted by Saxon's spell) finally lached hold of the goblin, instead the wolf only suceeeded in tearing and tossing the arm of the goblin 20 feet leaving the goblin laying entangled on the forest floor. The goblin only living long enough for Aravalir to finish it off with a flurry of his rapier. He puts his weapon away with equal ease._(Mzarem roll9+3+2=14 hit dex reduced entangled goblin, 5 points of dam plus sucessful trip / Aravalir  roll 17 +4 +4(prone from trip) 4 points damage)_

Torillian moves to gain a better vantage point to kill more goblins and shoots, but fairs no better than Krug or Derek and misses. _(roll 10+3)_

Hral thrusts his longspear and  wounds the goblin in front of him but the wound does not drop his foe._(roll 18+2, 1+3=4 dam)_

Kreeg casts the blessing upon his allies.

With a mighty pull the orc breaks free of his bondage and immeadiatly crawls to the other side of the boulder, beyond your ability to see him.

Killian again attacks the goblin before him, wounded earlier by Hral, and finishes him off with a whip of his chain. _(roll 17 +4=21, 8 damage)_

The last free goblin continues to charge the group, getting within reach of Saxon whos trades blows with him, but neither land anything effective. _(saxon roll10+0, miss/ Goblin roll 7+0, miss)_

The rest of the goblins tug and pull helplessly against the foilage that has them held.

_Saxon's readied action alters the init order again:

Krug
Derek
Mzarem
Aravalir
Torillian
Kjata
Hral
Kreeg
Killian
Saxon

Map

Actions?_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 31, 2002)

"Well, that's a slight bit less ugliness in the world, praise Sune."  Aravalir draws his bow, nocks an arrow, and launches said arrow at Goblin 1.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 31, 2002)

Killian sees the orc getting untangled and RUNS off to cut off his escape.
"I'll get tha bloody orc around tha oother side."









*OOC:*


 Speed 20', Run x4. 
Don't know how you count diagonals, so he can get to R13 this round (R14 if he had a 5' step last round after finishing off the goblin) if the diagonals are all 5'. R10 if it's 5'-10' progression.

If he sees the orc with a ranged weapon, he'll stop behind the rock at Q10.  
Can you jump over these rocks, like during a charge?


----------



## Krug (Aug 31, 2002)

Krug gives chase after the Orc, avoding the entangled area. He will reload his crossbow while running.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 1, 2002)

_Dismayed at the results of his last attack, Hral continues his assault, hoping to finish off his goblin adversary._

'Taste my spear, damned goblin!

_the dwarf spits as he thrusts his weapin towards the diminutive greenskin.  Kjata, snarling frantically, eyes the goblins before her, but dares not run into the writhing forest._


----------



## Torillan (Sep 1, 2002)

*Next action*

Cursing under his breath, Torillan quickly nocks another arrow while he moves to Aravalirs' right.  Seeing a worthy target, he shoots...









*OOC:*


 Torillan takes a 5' step into square B6 and shoots at goblin #1.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 1, 2002)

Saxon brings the club around again at the goblin, while Mzarem tries to clamp his jaws around the same one's ankle and bring it down.

Saxon attacks goblin #5

Mzarem makes a trip attack on goblin #5


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 1, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

Not bothering to waste breath on words, Kreeg loads a bullet into his sling as he moves into possition, and fires as quickly as he can.


[OOC: he's moving to 6b, he's had his sling out but unloaded since they set out.]


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 1, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Killian sees the orc getting untangled and RUNS off to cut off his escape.
> "I'll get tha bloody orc around tha oother side."
> 
> 
> ...




I see now I should put a legend on my maps...The round brown circles are trees not rocks, and act as impassable terraign, so no you cannot jump over them as a charge. I counted out your run move and it didn;t add up until I traced the outside of spell area. I assume that's what you did to get the numbers you gave.

Technically speaking a run (4xmovement) has to be in a streight line, like a charge. Running directly for the large boulder (and the orc presumably behind it) would take you into the entangle area of effect. Any movement in an entagle spell is half movement so the run simply turns into a double move. So I give you two choices: 1) a run into the entangle area of effect where you would wind up at M12 (possably next to a goblin and his  pointy sword) or a double-move along the edge which would bring you to M5...much farther away, but safer. up to you.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 1, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Krug gives chase after the Orc, avoding the entangled area. He will reload his crossbow while running. *




As I've said above, Running...as the technical term in the game...has to be in a streight line. And as reloding a crossbow is a move equivelant, you can't even do a double move. Its either reload and move 20' or move 20' and reload. Either way you'd end up at h3.

I'm not trying to be mean about this or anything, or be overly nit-picky. I just want to make sure I do this right and fair for everyone.


----------



## Krug (Sep 1, 2002)

Ok Krug just runs then to O3. I can run at x4 is that correct?


----------



## JohnClark (Sep 2, 2002)

Derek drops his crossbow, draws his swords and leaps at the goblin, slashing at its disgusting green chest.

(drop crossbow, quickdraw swords, 5 foot adjust to f5, full attack goblin)


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 2, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Todd, you're totally right - I actually always forget about the straight-line restriction.
I'll have Killian go out wide.
Straight-line Run to S4.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 2, 2002)

*Round 3*

Krug runs after the orc outside the effect of the spell, but has lost sight of it. It has not ran past, though, so remains hidden behind the boulder.

Derek drops his crossbow, and moves as close to the threatening goblin without getting himself in the effect of the enchanted forest or in the way of his companions, and launches an attack with his swords with a great fury. Unfortunately, the goblin ducked and paried with equal ferver, and Derek's attacks were to no effect. _(first sword roll 11+1+1(bless)=13, miss; second sword roll 1 +1 +1(bless)=3, miss)_

With a growl and a snarl, Mzaraem launches an attack at the same gob, but is foiled as roots shoot out of the ground and entangle the wolf. _(Reflex save roll 1+5=6 fail, entangled; attack roll 3+3 -2(entangle)=4, miss)_

Aravalir's arrow sails across and hits his target deep in the chest, and the goblin falls to the ground. _(roll 14+3=1(bless)=18, hit 6hp damage)_

Torillian's shot does worse, though, and he misses his target._(roll6+3+1(bless)=10, miss)_

Hral, upset that the goblin survived his attack, was set to finish the job, but killian beat him to it _(Last round, perhaps I wasn't clear on that when writing killian's actions, sorry)_ determined, Hral switches targets to the skilled (or lucky) remaining goblin within reach (litereally). This time the gob ran out of luck as the spear pierced through his scrawny neck, nearly decapitating it. _(roll 15+2+1(bless)=18 hit, 11 damage)_

Kreeg was going to move westward to shoot his sling at a goblin, but had to change tactics when Aravalir killed his target, Quickly re-adjusting, he set his target on the east side of the spell (gob4) moved, and let his sling bullet fly. With miraculous precision, the bullet hit the gob directly between his beady little eyes, which immediatly crossed as he slumps to the ground, lifeless. _(roll 17+0+1(bless)=18, hit 2 hps damage, goblin dead (it only had one HP!)_

It is then everyone hears a grinding/rumbling of stone on stone, and feels the ground tremble, slightly. It is then, when Kililan gets to his new vantage point, looking for the Orc, sees a hole, behind the large boulder, the only place the orc could have gone, as it is nowhere to be seen. And is confirmed mere seconds later, when one of the remaining goblins somehow manage to slip free of his bondage, run over to the newly dicovered hole, and dive head first into it.

_I changed Derek's move spot so he wouldn't risk getting entangled, ala Mzaraem and not get in the way of Hral's spear and provide the goblin with cover (I think from now on I'll not do circles, but just change the color of the squares the spell(or whatever)effects, so there is no confusion on whether a spell  is in effect there or not)

I also changed Kreegs actions because 1) the goblin he was shooting at died earlier in the round, and 2) Torillian had already moved to the square Kreeg was going to go. I think this is the second time this has happened now. 

Initiative remains the same.

Map.

Actions for fourth round?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 2, 2002)

Saxon aids Mzarem out of the entangle spell, then they carefully edge their way around the area of effect of his entangle spell, making their way to the moved boulder.


----------



## Krug (Sep 2, 2002)

Krug runs to R12, shambling around and cursing the undergrowth.

"Spare the last gobbo," he shouts. "He might be able to tell us something we need to know!" He curses that the orc has gotten away.


----------



## Torillan (Sep 2, 2002)

*Actions...*

Torillan will jog around the entanglement (however long it takes).  Before he does that, he calls for the owl, mentally instructing it to fly to the boulder, relating what she sees.


----------



## JohnClark (Sep 2, 2002)

Derek begins running around the tangled vines, replaces his swords and once again drows his crossbow.

(move to j5, put swords away, quickdraw and load crossbow)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 2, 2002)

Grinning broadly from ear to ear at the goblin's death, Aravalir starts to move around the thorny undergrowth.

*OOC*: _Aravalir takes a double move (40 ft.), which should be able to bring him from C6 to J3._


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 2, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

Kreeg moves around the entangle toward the goblin's cave. "Be careful lads, no tellin what they got in there."



[OOC: Double move ending in Q8.]


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 2, 2002)

_Hral and Kjata turn to follow Saxon and Mzarem around the entangled forest towards the boulder.  The dwarf casts a hearty grin towards his fellow druid -_

'Ye did alright in that scrap, manling... perhaps we're not as doomed on this mission as I first thought.'  

_-before turning his attention towards Saxon's wolf companion._

'What's the pooch's name?  Me liddle Kjata 'ere seems quite takin' with 'im.

_Hral continues to walk towards the boulder, failing to control a large grin and burly chuckle._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 3, 2002)

Saxon smiles, glad to be in the company of another druid for the the first time in a long while, as he travels he turns to reply to Hral.

"Thanks, though I couldn't compare to your work with a longspear," he says, while giving his wolf a vigorous rub behind the ears, "This is Mzarem, we've been travelling too much for him to have enough time to make friends with any other wolves, but I guess this is a perfect oppurtunity."

Mzarem notices all the attention he's receiving from Kjata and soon falls in along side her, wearing what could be considered a cheerful grin. Saxon nods, still wearing his smile, and returns his attention to where he's going


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 3, 2002)

Killian ignores the banter aoround him and concentrates on his job: the escaping orc and goblin.

He Runs to the open hole at P16, his trusty chain in hand, and looks down the hole, ready to nail anything that moves.

"You be tryin' ta get away, ya murrrderin' scuum?!"


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 4, 2002)

*round 4*

The immeadiate threat seemingly neutralized, the party migrates around the threatening forest to the monolithic boulder. Torillian sends his command to Kira and she responds, "Yes, sire". She cirlces around the spot and lands on top of the large rock, after a few moments she reports, "I do not see the prey sire, the vermin fled to their burrow."

Killian runs to the 5' opening, and barks his taunting command. He sees a set of stairs decending into darkenss. And though he hears sounds of shouting, both high and low pitched, below, he can discern nothing from it.

Ignored, or forgotten, the last Goblin on the surface (gob 6), strains and pulls on the vegitation holding him to his spot, to no avail. He seems to be eyeing the party with both fear and desperation.

Map

Actions?


----------



## Krug (Sep 4, 2002)

Krug loads his crossbow and aims at the remaining goblin. "What's down there? How many are there? Are there any survivors from the caravan? Speak up or I'll put a bolt through that tongue of yers."

_Krug takes a 5' step towards Q13_


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 4, 2002)

As unbelievable as it seems, Killian gets and lights a torch in one round.

Once he sees with his weak human vision what's down the hole, he'll drop the torch into it and start climbing down (edit: next round) if appropriate.


----------



## JohnClark (Sep 4, 2002)

Derek puts away his crossbows, re-draws his swords and heads for Killian.

(Move equivalent put away crossbow, quickdraw swords, move to O7)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 4, 2002)

Aravalir continues around the swarming mass of plants, heading towards Kreeg.

*OOC*: _Double move action from J3 to Q9._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 5, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Krug loads his crossbow and aims at the remaining goblin. "What's down there? How many are there? Are there any survivors from the caravan? Speak up or I'll put a bolt through that tongue of yers."
> [/i] *




_Hral turns to Krug, and although incrediably out of practice, speaks to him in the dwarven tongue._

'Yer think the liddul runt speaks common?  'e doesn't look none too bright, that one.'


----------



## Torillan (Sep 5, 2002)

*Actions*

Torillan moves around the growth to the hole behind the boulder.  Once he gets there, he nocks an arrow and points his bow at the last goblin.

"What shall we do with this one?  Shall I kill him now?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 5, 2002)

Saxon leaves the others to their dilema with the goblin and goes over to investigate the hole. Mzarem stays with Kjata and looks hungrily at the stranded goblin, but keeps Saxon in the corner of his eye.

Saxon asks, "Anyone know a goblinoid language?"


----------



## Krug (Sep 5, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hral turns to Krug, and although incrediably out of practice, speaks to him in the dwarven tongue.
> 
> 'Yer think the liddul runt speaks common?  'e doesn't look none too bright, that one.' *




"'Yer think? Well maybe we should just kill him if he not be speaking anything we understand," Krug replies. "Kreeg... you speak gob?"


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 8, 2002)

Killian lights and drop his torch down the hole. After a six foot drop, it hits stairs decending to the west. It bounces a few more steps and stops. Because of the initial 6 foot drop and the angle of the stairs, the torch and beyond are out of sight. You do continue to hear gutteral voices as well as a serise of large crashes.

As the other heroes banter about what to do with the remaining surface gob, he (the Goblin) manages to slip out his bonds and immedialty starts to carefully head westward


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 8, 2002)

Saxon sees the goblin start to sneak off, he tilts his head to the side for a moment in thought, then shrugs and yells at the goblin in giant.

"Hey, you stop there!" he barks, "You're not going anywhere."


----------



## Krug (Sep 8, 2002)

Krug, who had been aiming his crossbow at the goblin, fires on it as it tries to slip away.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 8, 2002)

Aravalir sighs and takes a shot at the goblin with his bow as well.  "Well, this'll probably be the end of any information from him."


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 8, 2002)

Immediately upon seeing that there isn't a force of nasties directly below, Killian would say to those nearest , "I be going in!" and would follow the tumbling torch, descending down the stairs with his chain in hand.
When he gets to where the torch stopped rolling/falling, he'll pick it up and continue forward if he sees no threat immediately around him.
(In other words, he'll follow the sounds if they or he doesn't attack)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 10, 2002)

Saxon gives a quick whistle to Mzarem to follow as he too descends into the gloom.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 10, 2002)

_Hral and Kjata follow Saxon into the darkness._


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 12, 2002)

Krug's crossbow bolt and Aravalir's arrow sail true and kill the little goblin dead. Killian, followed by the druids and their wolves, (and everyone else I assume) climb down the narrow stairs, so narrow, in fact the party is forced to go one at a time, and the bigger folk (over 5'6") have to scrunch a bit at the  shortness of the stairwell. Killian gets to the bottom of the stairs and retrieves his torch. The stairs open to a corridor 20' wide that travels to the west. You cannot see the end as it is beyond the light of your torch. You are about to follow the  corridor when a gutteral shout is made and half a dozen javalins are launched out of the darkness, some shattering wide against stone wall and floor, one comes within a hair's width of you, but all miss.

_Right now I'll put initiative based on order of decent into the stairs as only the person in front has to act first. ie no room to maneuver otherwise.

The new map is up as well, thoes not shown are either above ground still, or in behind Killian and Saxon._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 12, 2002)

Saxon quickly switches weapons back to his club which he finds can be used as a substitute missile weapon until he buys another sling to replace the one he lost a while back.........


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 12, 2002)

Killian doesn't assume there's not 6 more javelins waiting to skewer him like a shish-ke-bob, and moves back up the stairs to a location that is not in range of the completely hidden javelin-force.
(Unless there's some cover down there I can't see -  great map, BTW! Nice shading)

"Thare be nasties down here in a fortified position.
Suicidal heroes or mages, get ye to tha front!"


----------



## Torillan (Sep 12, 2002)

Once the goblin falls to the floor of the forest, Torillan proceeds down with the others.









*OOC:*


 - I assume I'll be last, which is fine.  He still has his bow out.


----------



## Krug (Sep 13, 2002)

"Damn gob," Krug says. "Always a stupid race."

Krug wonders what is going on in the tunnels. He doesn't step in but looks from below. _We'd be walking right into an ambush,_ he thought. "Maybe we can smoke them out."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 13, 2002)

"That is a tempting idea, but what with?" says Saxon after he emerges back to the surface.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 13, 2002)

Hral reminds everyone that starting fires of any kind within the High Forest, especially in this area,  is  likely a _very_ bad idea.

The Ents don't think too highly of it.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 13, 2002)

Saxon nods, realising he's not used to areas so warm and so thickly forested.


----------



## Krug (Sep 13, 2002)

"Well since the treelovers have objections, perhaps we dwarves will go down first as we can see in the dark, and since the corridor is fairly wide we could charge in... or someone has some magic that can take out our foes quickly just like that spell that summoned the vines?" Krug suggests.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 15, 2002)

Aravalir seconds Krug's plan.  "If there's a way you can get some light down in there, too, I'll be next through.  Our best chance is levelling the playing field, at least I think."


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2002)

"All right... remember... charge in RIGHT after and no pussy footing!" Krug says, eyeing his companions warily. He arms his crossbow and descends into the darkness, using his darkvision to make out what he can.


----------



## Torillan (Sep 15, 2002)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Aravalir seconds Krug's plan.  "If there's a way you can get some light down in there, too, I'll be next through.  Our best chance is levelling the playing field, at least I think." *




"Perhaps I can help,"says Torillan.  Slinging his bow, he bends down to pick up a small tree branch from the ground.  He waves his other hand and says "Lumens", then touches the tip of the branch, which begins to glow.









*OOC:*


 - Torillan is now unarmed, holding only the light source as we decend.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 15, 2002)

Aravalir grins at Torillan — "That's got a certain aesthetic appeal to it.  And practical, too."  Slinging his bow, he unsheathes his rapier and gets ready to follow the dwarves down.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 16, 2002)

Determined, the party follows the dwarves down the stairs and into the hall. After a few feet Krug sees a pit as wide as the hall 20' long with a single 5' bridge spanning the length to the opposite side. The hall continues another 25' to a pair of double doors. On the other side of the pit, there are six goblins using a couple of large tables as cover (and as barracades), behind them a pair of orcs stand commanding them. One of the orcs has a crossbow bolt sticking out of him. Only those with darkvision and see them though.

As soon as you see them they see you (Krug). The uninjured orc barks a command and all the Goblins launch a flurry of Javalins at you. Most fly wide or short, but one knicks your shoulder _( A readied action to shoot at the first target within range - Krug- for one point of damage).

The new map is up, the light grey is what people can see with Torillians light and Killian's torch, only the dwarves can see the foes in the dark grey section.

Actions?
Next post on Wednesday._


----------



## Krug (Sep 17, 2002)

"There's six goblins and two orcs in front of us!" Shouts Krug. "And they aren't happy! We've been seen! OUCH!"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 17, 2002)

Aravalir grimaces, "And I can't see a damn thing ahead of me.  Sune's blood.  Any chance we can get a light up ahead of us?"


----------



## Krug (Sep 17, 2002)

*Here goes nothing...*

Krug takes out a flask of oil and hurls it at the table to the left. "Light? I'll give you *light!*"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 17, 2002)

Saxon brings his healing spell which he memorised to mind just in case as he and Mzarem move forward. Saxon ready to give Mzarem the all clear to attack when possible.

"Throw a torch at the oil!" Saxon yells.

Saxon moves to P3
Mzarem moves to P4


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 17, 2002)

<edited because Killian can't see the table. >

"I kinnae see down here!
It's too bloody dark ta fight!

Someone take me torch and light up tha place."
Killian offers his torch to one of the dwarves.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 17, 2002)

*oops!*

_I was re-reading the rules for illumination and I saw that characters with low light vision can see twice as far as the listed radius for lights sources. SO in that case any character with Low light can actually see as far as the first row of goblins._


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 18, 2002)

*Dungon Combat Round 1*

The flask of oil shatters on impact of the overturned table, soaking it. Killian steps up and hands Kreeg his torch and he throws it (aragorn style) at the table. It hits it and bounces back and down into the pit, below, but not before the table ignites and goes up with a wooosh! Causing the goblins behind it to  take a step back sceeching with alarm. Everyone else moves a little forward, cautiously, but can see clearly now. The goblins throw another round of javalins aiming at different members of the party, most miss their target, but Hral is hit for a point of damage.

The wounded orc (Orc 1) seems to be telling the oter orc something all the while pointing at each of you. The other scans the group, stops at Torillian, raises his short bow, and waits.

Actions?

_Next update Friday_


----------



## Krug (Sep 18, 2002)

_Do either the orcs or gobs have cover?_

"WHOO!" Krug shouts, on seeing the table go up in flame. He raises his crossbow and aims for the Orc that he hit before, intending to finish the job.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 19, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Do either the orcs or gobs have cover?
> *




Yes Goblins 1/2, Orcs 1/4


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 19, 2002)

*OOC:*


 what weaponry do they all have that Killian can see now?


----------



## Krug (Sep 19, 2002)

Krug will fire at the injured orc as indicated previously.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 19, 2002)

*OOC*: _Can I fire over Kreeg with any sort of accuracy?  If not, I'll have to duck in front of Killian to J2 and launch an arrow at the uninjured orc in the back._

"The light certainly worked, but now we have a bit of a problem...if they run, that fire's cutting us off."


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 19, 2002)

_Hral takes a step forward to J5, draws one of the many daggers in his belt and hurls it at the goblin at E5.  Kjata, snarling madly, moves in behind Hral, to K5._

'Take this, goblin scum.'


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 19, 2002)

Saxon smiles and moves over towards the opposite wall, followed shortly by Mzarem.

Saxon moves to N2.

Mzarem moves to N3.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 19, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Orc 2: presently armed with a shortbow...but a greataxe is within reach.

Orc 1: is holding a greataxe

The goblins seem to have a limitless supply of javalins....anything else you cannot see behind the barracades


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 19, 2002)

Well then, for now, Killian will ready an action to move forward and intercept any foe that comes towards us, making sure to get an AoO on them.

If they throw javelins, he'll try to whack it out of the air with his spiked chain.
(Ya, I know it's not in the rules, that doesn't mean it shouldn't be tried)


----------



## Krug (Sep 19, 2002)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *OOC: Can I fire over Kreeg with any sort of accuracy?  If not, I'll have to duck in front of Killian to J2 and launch an arrow at the uninjured orc in the back.
> 
> "The light certainly worked, but now we have a bit of a problem...if they run, that fire's cutting us off." *




"We'll worry about that if they start running," says Krug.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 21, 2002)

Kreeg Fires a sling bullet at a goblin foe, but is defeated by the cover the overturned tables provide. _(17 + 1 bless = 18 miss)_

Krug fires his crossbow, but his luck seems to be failing, or the Orcs is working cause the bolt hits the wall just above the orc's head. _(roll 9 +4 +1 bless = 14 miss)_

Derek moves forward and fires his crossbow and kills one of the goblins. _(16+3 +1 bless = 20 hit for 7 hps damage)_

Hral moves and thorws his dagger at the goblin but, instead, the dagger lands solidly in the flaming door. *thunk* _(7+1+1 bless = 9 miss)_

Aravalir moves and shoots at the orc with the bow, and with sune's blessing, or maybe the aid spell, hits his foe and sends him to the ground. _(12 +3 +1 bless = 19 hit for 4 points damage)_

Killian moves forward and prepares for the gobs to come forward, but they seem content to stay behind thier protective barriers.

Saxon moves.

The gobs let another volley of javalins fly, two with great accuracy. Aravalir is hit for 5 points of damage, and Hral is hit for 4.

The wounded orc looks at his fallen comrad, looks at the party, looks looks at the orc again, looks at the party again, drops his great axe and begins to pull at the double doors behind him, though it looks like he is having trouble with it.

_
Initiative

Kreeg
Krug
Derek
Hral
Torillian
Aravalir
Killian
Saxon

And the gobs go last cause I rolled pitifilly low for them 

Map is up as usuall.

Actions?

Nex update Monday._


----------



## Krug (Sep 21, 2002)

"Haha!" laughs Krug, seeing how the goblinoids are trapped. He takes a 5' step forward and shoots at the orc. "Did you think you'll escape us?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 21, 2002)

Growling at the wound left by the goblin's javelin, Aravalir takes aim at the orc struggling with the doors, fires, and then slings his bow in preparation to engage the goblins.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 21, 2002)

_Hral hurls another of his heavy daggers at the embattled goblins._

'Yer'll pay for that, slimy wretch!'


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 21, 2002)

Saxon shrugs then hefts his club at Goblin #3.

Mzarem runs to K2 trying to find the most direct route to the goblins.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 22, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Holy crud! I didn't know Killian was up that far!

OK...  







Killian growls at the goblins behind their tables, and moves forward a bit to strike with his chain at Goblin 3.
He'll Cleave to Goblin 4 if successful.
He then strategically drops to the floor in G3/G4









*OOC:*


 What kind of cover do the tables provide? 1/4 cover (+2 bonus), like "standing behind a 3-foot wall"? Can Killian strike over them w/no penalty if he comes over the top?
If the Gobbos to the right have significantly better cover than the ones on the flaming left, he'd go forward 10' and strike at Goblin 6, Cleaving to 1 if successful.

More ideas: can he Charge thru either of the tables?


----------



## Krug (Sep 23, 2002)

Killian, you might want to make a _if or else_ kind of statement.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 23, 2002)

*Round 3 or the round of whirling chained death!*

Kreeg lets loose with another Sling bullet, but just can't get past the cover of the tables. _(roll 17 +0 +1[bless] = 18 miss)_

Krug let fly his crossbow bolt and finishes off the orc. _(roll 12 + 4 +1[bless] +2[target 'cowering'] = 19 hit, 3 damage)_

Derek shoots at a goblin but misses. _(roll 3 +3 +1[bless] = miss)_

Hral hurls another dagger, with the same results...he now has two daggers lodged in a flaming table. _(roll 12 +1 +1[bless] = 14, miss)_

Aravalir, no longer having an orc for a target, launches his arrow at a gob instead, but misses his mark due to the cover. _(roll 10 +3 +1[bless] =14, miss)_

Killian moves right up to the barracades, having easy access to his foes. His 'whirlling chain of death' whipping around the neck of his first target the spikey end lodges in the head of the second. Killian gives a yank and breaks the neck of the first, and with another yank somehow gets his chain free in time to react (AoO) to Gob 6, who was going to move back and fire a javalin at him. Instead all the goblin got was a face full of chain. _(roll 11+4+1[bless] = 16, hit - 7 damage; Cleave 12 +4 +1[bless] = 17, hit - 6 damage; Attack of opportunity 14 +4 +1[bless] = 19, hit - 8 dmage)_

Saxon hurls his club, but misses. _( roll 16 +1 -4[improvised weapon] = 13, miss)_ 

Mzarem flys forward nearly knocking Killian down the pit, jumps over the barracade and tears one of the remaining gobs apart. _(roll 19 +3 +1[bless] = 23, hit - 6 damage)_

The last goblin backed up and fired his javalin, missing.

_New map is up.

Actions?

Next post is Wednesday._

[edited because I forgot the wolf ]


----------



## Krug (Sep 24, 2002)

Krug lets out a loud bellows when his bolt slays the orc.

"Spare the last goblin," shouts Krug. "We need some information... and he might be able to provide."

"Surrender, gob!" shouts Krug in goblin. He'll move forward and try to see what's below in the pit. 

_Bonus languages chosen: Goblin and Terran_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 24, 2002)

Figuring that Killian is the best bet to catch up to the goblin, Aravalir surveys the rest of the party and the surroundings.   "Are we all intact?  Healing, anyone?"

*OOC*: If anyone needs healing, Aravalir will _lay on hands_, using the full 2 hp for the day.  If no one else needs healing, Aravalir will take care of his own wounds as best he can.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 24, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> Just realised Krug forgot to choose the bonus languages he can speak. Can it be Goblin and Terran? *




Sure.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 24, 2002)

Killian launches forward after dispatching the small horde  and stops a chain-swipe away from the last goblin, and yells with full combat-fervor in an attempt to Intimidate (4 ranks, +4) "Stop yuur fightin', ya blooody gobbo, or iy'll cleave yer ass another hole!
Just stay right thare an' doon' moove a muscle!" 

Killian finishes while cocking the blood-covered chain back, aimed at the goblin and ready to Disarm if he tries anything.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 24, 2002)

Mzarem growls viciously and attempts to trip the nearest enemy if possible.

Saxon draws his scimitar as he moves somewhat hurriedly to K2.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 25, 2002)

'I doubt yer'll get much help from that liddul fella.  'e don't look none too bright...'

[OOC:  Assuming there's no immediate interuption from hostile creatures, Hral moves over to the table to see about retrieving his daggers.  If the table's still ablaze then he'll wait for a more appropriate time.

Oh yeah, can we get a run-down of the whole party's status (mainly HP), so us cleric types can decide who needs healing?  Thanks.]


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 25, 2002)

The goblin drops to his knees, empty hands raised above his head:

[in goblin that Krug can understand]_
"eeEEEEee, No kill, no *kill!* Grig will speak! Grig will show! No kill Grig!"

Aravalir and Hral are down 5 hps each.

Hral's daggers look pretty hot to touch, but you somehow manage to gather them up again.

Actions?_


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 25, 2002)

Killian continues to keep the chain cocked back, while other more-intelligable-to-goblin people have a chat with him.

edit : oh - readied action to slash the wall near the goblin if he gets uppity during the 'discussion'.


----------



## Krug (Sep 25, 2002)

Krug ties the goblin up with some rope. In goblin, he asks the prisoner. "Why did you attack the caravan? What is behind those doors? Where is the rest of the things from the caravan? Speak!" Krug takes out his handaxe and growls menancingly. He uses his stonecutting skills to learn as much as he can about the area, as well as check for traps.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 26, 2002)

"Well, he seems to be able to talk in at least some language."  Aravalir lets the people who can understand him deal with him, carefully keeping an eye on the situation in case anyone gets riled up.  Aravalir waits to see what the clerics do before laying hands on anyone, including himself...


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 28, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Krug ties the goblin up with some rope. In goblin, he asks the prisoner. "Why did you attack the caravan? What is behind those doors? Where is the rest of the things from the caravan? Speak!" *




The goblin flinches at the last command, but replies.

We atack where Gorog sayz. Gorog sayz attack human carts, we attack! Gorog MIGHTY chief! Gorog take most things to magic room. Me not know where that is. Past doorz is room with more doorz. Gorog not let gobs go past that room. Bizet went past doors. Bizet said Gorog was not mighty and went anyway. Me not see Bizet since. Me think Bizet was eaten. 




> *Krug takes out his handaxe and growls menancingly. He uses his stonecutting skills to learn as much as he can about the area, as well as check for traps. *




This dungon looks well crafted and OLD. It is worn with use and there appears damage sustained from forces similar to earthquake (Natural or spell-like you cannot tell) The pair of double doors are iron and have no embellishments or markings, aside from signs the door has been forced open at least once before. There is a lock, though it appears to be broken. The door is now closed and looks to be a bit stuck. There are no traps that you can see.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 28, 2002)

_Kjata snarls at the captive goblin, whilst Hral turns to face his companions._

'So... what's the little'un have to say?'


----------



## Krug (Sep 28, 2002)

Krug conveys what the gobbo said. "Something about Gorog, their chief. Beyond the doors are more doors and a 'magic room'."

"They're not a very bright race..."

Krug continues to question the goblin. "What is Gorog? An Orc? Human? Dressed as a mage?"

Krug says to the others, "Well doors are meant to be open. Looks like it'll take a few of us to budge it," he says.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 28, 2002)

*OOC*: Aravalir heals himself of 2 hp damage and walks around to the other side of the barricade.  He slings his bow, so as not to upset the goblin or cause any problems.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 28, 2002)

Saxon pets Mzarem and looks at the large iron door.

"Our work is cut out for us, I would suggest that we deal with their chieftain to prevent other caravans being raided in the future, if its within our ability."


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 28, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Krug conveys what the gobbo said. "Something about Gorog, their chief. Beyond the doors are more doors and a 'magic room'."
> 
> "They're not a very bright race..."
> 
> ...




The goblin looks as torillian, then back at Krug...

"Gorog no shaman, Gorog Mighty Orc Chief. Gorog smart. Gorog make deal, get power. Soon Gorog topple Many-Arrows...nothing stop Gorog now!


----------



## Krug (Sep 28, 2002)

Krug conveys the rest of the information to the group. He continues to interrogate the Gob, shaking him from time to time, as all good interrogators do.  "Who Gorog make a deal with? Who is Many Arrows? You mean an Elf?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 30, 2002)

Saxon goes about looking for his thrown club. If he finds it in the pit, he'll just shrug and not bother.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 30, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Krug conveys the rest of the information to the group. He continues to interrogate the Gob, shaking him from time to time, as all good interrogators do.  "Who Gorog make a deal with? Who is Many Arrows? You mean an Elf?" *




"Obould Many-Arrows. Ork-king of da North. Soon dead king of da North, hehe. Gorog make deal wit dark ones, from below. Gorog get power from Dark Ones and battle Many-Arrows, become King of da North. Gorog Mighty!

Can Grig go now? Grig help. Not know much else. Promise no bother you again!



> *Saxon pets Mzarem and looks at the large iron door.*




Its a plain pair of iron double doors. Its looks heavily rusted but marks upon it gives signs that it has been pried open recently. The lock on it is broken. 

Aravalir heals himself, his hit points raise to 7.

Saxon retrives his club.


----------



## Krug (Oct 1, 2002)

"No... you're coming with us Grig," Krug says.
He conveys what the gob said to the rest. 

Krug examines the door for traps, and if he doesn't find any, tells the party's warriors to start pushing them open.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 1, 2002)

"Fair enough, Grig comes along."  Aravalir gives Grig the most menacing look he can muster, then cracks a broad grin and winks at the goblin.  Turning to the others, he smirks, "That should keep him absolutely confused for a while.  I mean, Sune's blood, he's ugly, but maybe we can have some fun with him for a while.  Anyhow, here's a question — who's responsible for him?"

*OOC*: While Krug checks for traps, Aravalir is going to _detect evil_, just to see what he can find.  When he's done, and Krug gives the all clear, he'll start to push the doors open — unless, of course, someone has a better plan...  

*Edit* — Appended speech above, eliminated question to Krug, erased signature from post.


----------



## Krug (Oct 1, 2002)

_Yeap he's dropped his weapon and tied by his hands, I assume._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 1, 2002)

*OOC*: Okay, great.   I've appended Aravalir's speech above.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 2, 2002)

Saxon looks down the pits in front of the tables for anything of interest.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 3, 2002)

Grig the goblins sighs and hunches, resigning himself as captured.

Krug checks the doors thoroughly, finding no traps.

Aravalir scans the area, Grig is the only evil that he can see.

Saxon looks down the pit, it decends 10 feet to bare floor, a small grate can be seen (perhaps 5 inches in diameter) in a corner. Looking up you see four holes in the ceiling above the stone bridge...You thank your lucky stars the goblins didn't have boiling oil prepared.

The warriors push on the iron doors, they groan in protest but eventually the doors open. The room beyond is large, 50'x50' with four doors, one in the middle of every wall. As you enter from the eastern wall, you see four large statues, one in each corner of the room. The room is lit by a large fire in a pit in the center of the room. The door oposite you is ajar.

_OOC
I'll get  a map up when I get time...Kind of busy with projects.

Actions?_


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Oct 3, 2002)

_Hral and Kjata lead the way into the next room, on the lookout for any ambush that might be prepared for them._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 3, 2002)

Saxon and Mzarem move over to the north east statue to inspect it first, then move counter clockwise from corner to corner studying the statues.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 3, 2002)

Aravalir moves about 10 ft. into the room and draws his bow, covering Saxon and Mzarem as they inspect the statues.  In the event that they are attacked, Aravalir will loose an arrow at their attacker.

_Edit — helps to be clear about what you'll be attacking._


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 3, 2002)

Killian saunters in behind the others, keeping an eye (from beneath furrowed brow) on the goblin, while the spiked chain flung over his shoulder is Ready for any attack.


----------



## Krug (Oct 3, 2002)

Krug says "Well I guess we'll all be in charge of the Gob unless you wish to take care of him, Aravalir."

Krug enters the room carefully, checking for traps, wiping the goo dripping from his nose.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 3, 2002)

Never taking his eyes off the statues, Aravalir nods.  "I can be responsible for him.  If someone else wants to take my place covering Saxon, I'll take him from whoever's got him now."


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 5, 2002)

The four statues loom 15' above you. They all appear to be elves, by the orate armor and weapons and, well, pointy ears. The northeast a warrior of some kind, the south east, more an archer with bows and arrows (carved stone, mind); The north east statue is a figure dressed in robes with a long staff (Wizard you guess); and the south west statue looks to be a cleric, armor, mace and holy symbols abound (The Elves inform the party The symbols are of the elven deity Shevarash - Elven god of retribution and war who has a strong hatered of Drow)

All the statues, like the rest of the dungon look quite old and worn. In addition, any ornimation (inset jewels, ect.) looks to have been pried out and looted from the statues and walls. There appears to have been plaques on each of the statue's bases, but have all been pried off. There is evidence that the orcs and goblins now living in the dungon have tried their best to disfigure/damage the statues even further, chips and chunks of the statues litter the floor around the room, a great deal of graffitti written in orc is splattered around the walls of the room (closer inspection the writing is in blood, though too old to be from any of the caravan hostages, and you are not sure who's or what's blood it may be).

There doesn't appear to be any traps on any of the doors or in the room at all. Beyond the open door to the west is a corridore 10'wide, it is dark but when any pass by the door, feint voices can be heard.

Map is up.

Actions?


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2002)

Krug presses his ear to the door to see if he can make out the voices and tell how many there are beyond the door. He will advise the party to open the door slowly to see what's beyond, and be poised to fight.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 5, 2002)

Killian brandishes his spiked chain in hand, ready behind the doors to charge in if what they sight calls for it.

edit: 







*OOC:*


 How do you press a voice to a door?  
I read that twice and didn't catch it.  LOL


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Killian brandishes his spiked chain in hand, ready behind the doors to charge in if what they sight calls for it.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...




*BLUSH* I meant ear of course. DUH. Changed the post.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 7, 2002)

Aravalir slings his bow and waits as Krug listens at the door.  As he does, he loosens his sword in its scabbard and keeps a watchful eye on his new friend, Grig.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 7, 2002)

After inspecting the statues Saxon and Mzarem pick their way towards the fire pit, intent of taking a closer look.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 7, 2002)

Krug listens to the voices behind the door that is ajar, but can't quite hear what is being said. You open the door a bit more and  see a corridor perhaps 40 feet in length. on the far end of that you see another  pair of double doors, again they appear to be open slightly, the voices coming from behind them. You do make out two voices, one deep and gutteral, the other less harsh almost melodic but more comanding. What they are saying you cannot tell.

The fire pit is about 5' in diameter, nothing remarkable about it.

Grig fidgets a bit, testing his ropes a bit but gives up, looks nervously at the statues and at the party.

Actions?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 7, 2002)

Aravalir looks at Grig, and then around the room.  "Hey, far be it from me to suggest that we ask the goblin for information, but he looks a fair bit nervous, and something tells me he would know better than we would if there's something dangerous in the vicinity."


----------



## Krug (Oct 7, 2002)

Krug whispers in Goblin to Grig, "Who are those voices? You know something. Tell me otherwise we'll burn you in that pit!"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 9, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter, off auto-pilot*

Kreeg will ready his sling and move around closer to the door as quite as he can and listen for any movement coming towards the party.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 10, 2002)

Grig responds to you interrogation...

No! no pit.  Dat is Gorog talking. Grig not know other. Grig not know nothing!
You gonna kill Grig anyway, Grig $%%$#ed

Meanwhile, the voices from beyond the doorway raise in intensity and become quite heated, enough so that all can hear, though none can understand the language at all. After a few shouts from multiple voices, chanting can be heard and weapons (swords you think) are drawn.



Actions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 10, 2002)

Saxon looks to the others.

"Should we let the two factions sort each other out before we take a peek?" he says. 

He grips the handle of his scimitar with one hand and Mzarem's long coat with the other, looking anxiously at the door.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 10, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"Aye, Saxon, i think that may be the wisest course." Kreeg will hold his postion at the door for the moment.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 10, 2002)

"Fair enough.  I'm more than happy to wait."


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 11, 2002)

"Aye!
Bettar they die than us.
Once they're weakened, it'll be easier ta take on the survivors.

That is - as long as we not be wantin ta save any of them?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 11, 2002)

Inner conflict contorts Saxon's features for a moment.

"The fight about to erupt in there could involve good people, other adventurers I guess. Should we check who's in there?" he asks.


----------



## Krug (Oct 11, 2002)

"Wait we do," Krug whispers, his ear still at the door.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 11, 2002)

Aravalir frowns.  "That's a good point.  Maybe we should be heading in there."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 11, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"Could be bad for us ta just rush in there lads, but i'm no coward and if ye want to go i'll be backin ye up."


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 11, 2002)

As you  discuss your options the sounds of conflict continue from the room beyond. Suddenly you hear _"Ijarres_ followed by a large wooshing of air, and smoke and flames flash from the edges of the door. Forcing Krug to step back from being singed. A few seconds later the door bursts open and a lone Orc (shaman by the dress) enters the room carying a chest in one arm and a stick in the other. He looks at the group points the stick and shouts _Ijarres_.

Actions?

_I seem to be having trouble with my website, I'll try to get a map up somewhere soon._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 12, 2002)

Saxon and Mzarem scramble out of the way of the pointed stick, if the shaman does cast some kind of hostile spell they will then attack. Saxon will use his scimitar.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 12, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"UT-OH!" Kreeg raises his shield in front of him and loses his sling bullet.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 12, 2002)

Killian readies to strike - "Ya'd better have more than a pointy stick to take out all of us, orc!

Now quick-like - anyone know what he be sayin'?

Gobbo! What he say?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 12, 2002)

"No time for translating now.  Anyway can we keep him out of harm's way while we deal with this?"  Aravalir looks at Grig, and commands him in Common to "stay out of trouble and don't go anywhere, or I'll let one of my more aggressive friends hunt you down."  He tries to make this obvious by gesturing at Killian, figuring that regardless of his actual intent, Killian and his chain should inspire enough fear in Grig to keep him in line.  Having said this, Aravalir draws his rapier and moves as close to the shaman as possible.

*OOC*: Let's see how this front-line fighter thing works.  Archery is fun and all, but...  Anyhow, I'm drawing my rapier and moving 20 ft., which would put me at F9, according to the map (that should be 20 ft.)...

*Edit* — added in map coordinates.  Fixed a sentence of dialogue so it actually makes sense.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 13, 2002)

Map, next update Monday.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 13, 2002)

Killian suddently puts the significance of the word Ijarres and pointing the stick together in his mind, and tries to take a couple 5' steps (OK, maybe a few) back out of the room to take cover from this new visitor.


----------



## Krug (Oct 13, 2002)

Krug shoots a crossbow bolt at the shaman.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Oct 13, 2002)

-double post-


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Oct 13, 2002)

_Hral launches into action, attempting to impale the orcish shaman with a long-range thrust of his spear.  Kjata follows her master's lead, attempting to trip the orc with her crushing fangs._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 14, 2002)

Mzarem moves into B6 where he proceeds to try and take the feet out from under the shaman.

Saxon moves into C6 and attacks the shaman with his scimitar.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 15, 2002)

The shaman shouts his command word...and nothing happens.

Puzzled, he looks at the stick, shakes it...as if that would suddenly make it work...then looks up in time to see Torillian shoot him, the arrow imbeding itself into the orc's shoulder. _(4+3 = hit, 8 damage)_

Saxon moves and swings at the shaman drawing blood. _(18 hit, 5 damage)_ Mzarem fairs worse and fails to get a hold of the orc.

The shaman drops his stick draws his mace and takes a wild swing at Saxon, but misses.

Kreeg lets a bullet fly but is foiled by the breastplate the shaman is wearing.

Aravalir draws his weapon and moves closer to comabt.

Grig moves to a corner, desperatly trying to free himself from his bonds, failing to do so.

Killian, jumps for cover he never needed.

Hral moves up and skewers the shaman _(19 hit, 5 damage)_, and Kjata manages to get a grip on the orc, and with a violent shake the orc goes down, backwards. The Iron chest flies from his hands and rolls with a clatter down the hall behind the door and rests at the feet of a robed Drow and a handfull of (slightly charred) orc Warriors, along with the biggest orc you have ever seen, weilding a mighty impressive battleaxe. you assume this must be Gorog, the Orc chief.

The Drow, in perfect common, gives one command:

"Kill them all."

Actions?

Edit: Here is the Initiative Order...It may have some standing on what you may do

21 Torillian
20 Saxon/Mzarem
20 Orc Shaman
19 Krug
19 Derek
18 Gorog the Orc Chief
17 Robed Drow
14 Kreeg
8 Aravailr
7 Grig the Goblin
6 Killian
6 Hral/Kjata
5 Orc Bodyguards


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 15, 2002)

Aravalir mutters under his breath,  "Oh, bloody Hells."  As he moves forward to flank the Orc shaman, he yells back to Killian and anyone else behind him, "If Grig tries to get out of here, disable him...that's *disable* — try to keep him alive if you can."  Seeing the shaman on the ground, he decides to let the animals or someone else finish him off — doesn't seem right to slay him in this position — and readies himself for Gorog and his retinue's entrance.

*OOC*: Move 20 ft. from F9 to H8.  Readied melee attack against the first enemy combatant to enter G7.  I'm fighting around a corner, so I think that gives me a +4 AC bonus as well as +2 Ref Save bonus.  If not, no beef, my action still stands.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 15, 2002)

"Move the shaman out of the way, he may be worth interrogating if he survives," Saxon yells to the others.

Saxon moves back to J6 while Mzarem attempts to latch on to the shaman's leg again but this time to move him out of the way, preferably towards J5.


----------



## Krug (Oct 15, 2002)

Krug swears at the Drow and fires a bolt at it. "So this is their dark leader!"

_Ps: No bolt fired in the last round? _


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 15, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Krug swears at the Drow and fires a bolt at it. "So this is their dark leader!"
> 
> Ps: No bolt fired in the last round?  *




Oops. Well I rolled and all for you , you just got skipped when I was writing it all out. Plus you missed anyway.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 16, 2002)

*OOC:*


 kee-ripes.  
Being so late in the initiative, and so far back, I really have no clue about what the scenes gonna look like when Killian's init rolls around, so the only thing i can guess is that he would move up.

Is there any way I can see what's gonna happen before stating his actions?


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Oct 16, 2002)

_Hral moves forward to attack the closest foe with his spear.  Kjata continues her assault of claws and fangs, tripping any opponents who come too close._


[Sorry about the vagueness of this post, but Hral's initiative is so bad that I have no idea what the map will look like when he gets a chance to act.]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 16, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

Kreeg pulls three small pebbles from a pouch on his belt,"Well hullo little fellas.  I'm gonna help ya save me friends."

Kreeg mumbles a prayer over the stones, and steps over to k5

[OOC: casts magic stone.]


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 16, 2002)

(in case I gotta guess what to do)
Killian would say to Grig - "Stay! Or die!" With palm outstretched like he'd command a dog.
Before double-moving into the fray (damn 5' step around the corner denying a charge), to get in best position to gain AoO's if anyone advances.

If Grig tried to move past him, he'd try a subdual knockout of the goblin -  if that seems improbable, he'd regretfully take the goblin out with deadly force - couldn't risk it getting away and informing others.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 17, 2002)

Torillian launches a shot at the Drow, mumbling something about 'dark skum' and hits despite the crowd in his way. _(18+3=21 hit, 6 damage)_

Saxon moves outof the way as Mzarem clamps onto the prone Shaman and drags him across the floor _(dealing another 2 points of damage in the process)_ But the shaman recovers stands up and smacks the wolf hard with is mace. _(17+6=23 hit, 6 damage to Mzarem.

Krug shoots at the wounded Drow but misses (8+4=12 miss).

Derek shoots at Gorog and also misses (6+3=9 miss).

Gorog charges Saxon, drawing AoO from Kjata and Krug, but he fends them off without problems, he swings his Greataxe and connects with Saxon's torso. (19+7=26 hit, 6 damage to Saxon)

The drow pickes up the iron chest and moves further back into the hall, shouts something to the orcs.

Kreeg gets stones from his pouch and casts his spell on them. *Poof* Stones now magic!

Aravalir moves forward and readies himself for the attack of the other orcs.

Grig still remains in the corner trying desperatly to free himself from his bonds.

Killian moves into combat.

Hral skewers the large armored orc chief. (16+2=18 hit, 9 damage) Kjata also attacks but is ineffective.

Two of the orcs move forward into battle. Aravalir was ready for one, though, and stabs him in just the right place. The Orc falls dead. (18+4=22 hit, 4 damage) With a great uppercut swing of his greataxe, the other orc critticly hits Krug sending him to the ground, a pool of his own blood starts to form beneith him.  (  Critticle hit -20 threat, 20 confirm; 15 damage)_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 17, 2002)

"Can anyone get over to Krug?  I'm full out of healing for the day."  Aravalir takes a step forward and attacks the orc that fell Krug.

*OOC*: Move 5 ft. to H7, attacks Orc 3.


----------



## Krug (Oct 17, 2002)

Krug falls to the ground, severely wounded, in his death throes.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 17, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"We may have bit off more than we can chew lads!"

Kreeg moves around to were Krug is and keeping an eye on the shaman attepts to heal him. "Revered mother give my companion the gift of your power!" [OOC: cast on the defensive (w/combat casting, not added to concentration on char sheet btw.) cure minor wounds to stablize.]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 17, 2002)

Saxon attempts to cast Cure Light Wounds on Krug.

Mzarem attacks the shaman, intent on rending the orc beyond recognition.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 18, 2002)

Torillian tries to get a bead on the drow, but the melee in front of him and the two bodyguards prevent him from getting a clear shot, he holds his action. Saxon casts his spell of curing upon the fallen dwarf_ (6 hps recovered)_, drawing an AoO from both the Shaman and Gorog, fortunalty neither of them connect with their attacks _(I rolled pitifully low a 2 and 3 respectfully)_

Mzarem jumps and grabs the shaman by the neck and pulls him down, With a shake a crack is heard and the shaman moves no more. _(19+3=22 hit, 5 Damage)_

Krug is on the ground, still unconcious. 

Derek also holds his action due to the clutter of the battlefield  and the lack of open targets.

Gorog makes a wild swing at Saxon again, but misses.

Kreeg moves over to his fallen comrade and heals another point.

Aravalir steps up to the Orc that fell Krug and pierces him through the throat with his rapier, killing him. _(18+4=22, 5 damage)_

Killian Hral and Kjata all launch attacks upon Gorog doing a bit of damage between  you all. _(Killian and Hral hit for a total of 18 damage)_

Wounded so far: (Correct me if I'm wrong or have forgotten something)
Krug should be at -2, Saxon is at  2, Aravalir is at 7, Hral at 5

Actions?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 19, 2002)

Aravalir attacks Gorog.

*OOC*: Aravalir attacks Gorog.   Can't think of many other options without disengaging and going off to attack the drow and his two orcs, but with Gorog back here and the situation, I think I'll stay.


----------



## Krug (Oct 19, 2002)

_Only one orc and two goblins to show for Moradin... I'll be the laughing stock of the hallowed halls, thinks Krug, as his life flashes before him. His early days playing with the caverat, The accident at the forge that banned him from ever going close to the blacksmith's area, almost slicing off Bimli McDuff's foot with the axe -- was it his fault, his first taste of mead, his first taste of ale, the thunk of his crossbow bolt as it sunk into orcish flesh, his last bath (was it a year ago?), the smile of his mama who loved him best, the sad tales his best companion Luthor Stoutheart recited over the hearth... they were all coming to him now, even as his hand tried to prevent his entrails from spilling out._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 19, 2002)

Saxon, realising he has no more spells to assist Krug with, turns on Gorog lashing out with his scimitar.

Mzarem leaps atop of the fallen shaman to get a better shot at Gorog's ankle.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Oct 19, 2002)

_Hral moves as quickly as possible towards the injured Krug, preparing to use his druidic abilities to heal him.  Kjata continutes her assault of fangs and claws._


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 19, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

Kreeg grabs krugs foot and drags his body back 5 feet(put krug in i4 and kreeg in j3) then trows one of his magic stones at Gorog.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Kreeg Stonesplitter*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *"We may have bit off more than we can chew lads!" *



Killian responds "Way'll we didn't exactly post a bulletin board request far these ooglies - they kinda stormed in."

He then bends the rules of combat a bit and slides past the quite-busy Gorog and moving around the corner travelling from H8-G7-F6 while grabbing his dirk and throwing it at the orc bodyguard that looks the easiest to hit.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 22, 2002)

_Sorry for the late post, boards really slow today._

Torillian puts his bow away, chants an incantation and step to confront Gorog, (cast shocking grasp)

Saxon attacks the mighty Gorog and splits him open with his scimitar, wounding him severely. _(16 +0 hit, 7 damage)_

Mzarem moves to attack the orc chief but fails to gain  any advantage.

Derek tries to move past the melee in order to get a shot at the orc bodyguards, but only gains the attention of Gorog and a backhand swipe from the orc's battleaxe sends Derek to the ground. _(AoO 15+6=21 hit, 15 damage - Derek is at -4)_

His backhand gets Derek, Gorog makes a mighty sweep forward to the threatening wizard, and his axe sends another of your comrads to the floor. _(17+6=23 hit, 5 damage - Torillian is at 0)_

From down the coridor, the drow chants and a magical blue bolt flies from his pointed finger and hits Aravalir, minorly wounding him. _(magic missil 3 damage)_

Kreeg pulls Krug from under the cheering Gorog and hurls one of his magic stones at him. With a crunch the stone lands squarely between the chierftan's eyes, and the large orc falls to the ground, dead.

With the imediate threat gone, Aravalir charges down the hall and attacks one of the bodyguards and sends him to wherever orc go when they die. _(16+4=20 hit, 6 damage)_

No one notices the goblin, Grig, leave.

Killian moves and launches his dirk down the hall, but misses. _(6+2=8, miss)_

Hral moves to Krug and casts Cure light wounds, heals 7 points of Damage.

Kjata runs down the hall attacks the last orc, sends him to the ground and rips him up. _(14+3 = 17 hit, 6 damage)_

The Drow lifts his hand in surrender and comments:

"I don't suppose, we can make some sort of deal? Kill me now and you might regret it later."


----------



## Krug (Oct 22, 2002)

Pulled from death, Krug opens his eyes. "Thank you Hral." Krug examines the scar left by the wound and breathes deeply. _Not quite yet Moradin. Be patient._

Krug looks to others and growls under his breath to the others. "Never trust a drow unless you want to be spider meat."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 22, 2002)

Grimacing, Aravalir holds back from attacking the drow.  He looks back quickly and, seeing Torillian and Derek on the ground, sighs, realizing that the party, including himself, is not in the best of shape at the moment.  Cautiously, he brings his sword down — "What kind of deal?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 23, 2002)

"Damn." Kreeg moves down the hall to cast a cure minor to stabalize Derek.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 23, 2002)

"If you let me live", says the Drow,"and let me leave with this one chest, you may have all the other riches we have gathered. Probably more than whatever townspeople have offered to hired you to stop us. The slaves alone are worth it, do you think?"

_Kreeg casts the spell and stablizes Derek._


----------



## Krug (Oct 24, 2002)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *"If you let me live", says the Drow,"and let me leave with this one chest, you may have all the other riches we have gathered. Probably more than whatever townspeople have offered to hired you to stop us. The slaves alone are worth it, do you think?"
> *




Krug mutters under his breath that it's a trap. He feels like sticking a dagger into the drow's back.

"Let us get closer, and then we circle him and capture him. He's dangerous," says Krug.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 24, 2002)

"But that's a nice chest.  I like that chest." Aravalir frowns and pauses for a moment.  "And that would put us at an impasse.  Particularly since I'm not really interested in slaves, except to free them.  Of course, I can't make or reject any sort of deal without input from my comrades." — addressing the group, but never taking his eyes off of the drow — "Is this a deal?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 24, 2002)

Saxon sheaths his weapon and hurries over to Torillian to help him to his feet, taking care not to cause bleeding.

"I'd call this a stale mate. I think no matter what we'll do we'll regret it later, and I have a gut feeling that the contents of that chest are what we are looking for," Saxon eyes the drow angrily, "If I had my way you wouldn't be leaving here, but I'll wait for opinion of my comrades before I have a go at you."

Mzarem growls loudly and takes on an offensive stance, ignorant of the wound inflicted by the shaman.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 24, 2002)

Killian hears the liar's words and eases his grip on his chain.....  a bit.

"I don't make any deals when thay're not open 'n' on the table.

You show us what be in tha chest, and if it be more valuable to you than we, than that should cement tha deal.

Ah'm sure yoo won't mind me gettin' behind yuuu, being such a respectable merchant as yourself, eh?"

Killian warily walks past the drow to take up a position 15' behind him.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Saxon said:_*
> I'd call this a stale mate. I think no matter what we'll do we'll regret it later, and I have a gut feeling that the contents of that chest are what we are looking for," *




Startled, The drow looks at the chest, then the party. A realization marks his face. A broad smile that turns unto laughter, that turns into coughing. He then leans against the wall for support. His injury more grave tha you may have thought.


"Fools be you all. Fools and pauns." 



> _Killian said:_*
> You show us what be in tha chest, and if it be more valuable to you than we, than that should cement tha deal*





"That I cannot do, for I do not have the key. The man who hired you does, though I doubt very much if he'd show it to you. I'd be very careful if I were you, you deal with dangerous people, and I do not mean me. You think you work for the 'good guys', The man who hired you, and I do not mean that merchant fool, Is as foul or worse than any of my masters. I give you this chest, I'm as good as dead, I give this chest to you, you are as good as dead. By either my masters or by the man you work for. What is in this chest? An item of incredible power! Which evil would you give it to?

I will tell you this, I know my masters intend to destroy it. Something your employer would not dare to."

Another hacking fit sends him to his knees.


"Seems fate has decided for us."

The drow falls the rest of the way to the floor. If someone checks, he is dead.

As killian walks behind the drow (as he was talking) he enters another chamber, many candles illuminating it. There are many chests and piles of bags in one corner, there are more orc and goblin bodies all lying on the floor, all charred, none moving. The main point of interest, though, illuminated by many candles, is the far wall, there is a large circle carved on it, along with icons and writing. You only get a glimps of the room, though, being focused on the talking Drow, you notice the circle carving only because you think its inlaid with silver.

The chest, assuming someone looks at it, is all Iron. It has a single lock (Krug determines it is a very, very good lock...a real challenge). There are many dings and gouges where it looks like people have tried, and failed, to open the chest. The only other adornment is a carving with the Marlstead crest on the lid, just above the lock.

Actions?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 26, 2002)

Aravalir looks around quickly — "Blast.  Grig is gone.  Oh well.  I suppose we've got enough to think about here."  He checks the drow's pulse.  "He's dead.  I might be a fool, but I'm wondering if there's a bit of truth in the information he just gave us.  At any rate, let's see what we can find out about this little chest."

*OOC*: Aravalir uses his _detect evil_ ability, mostly paying attention to the chest.

*Edit*: I was missing a "t" in there.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 26, 2002)

Killian tells the others, "Hey, lads - thare's some stuff behind the drow we'd best take a look at."

He doesn't advance any farther in the room, and tries to Spot more info of note, particularly concentrating on the silver-ish ring (any sign of someone looking thru the circle?)


----------



## Krug (Oct 27, 2002)

"Well you never know until you try," says Krug, taking out his lockpick. He will check for traps, then _take 20_ on picking the chest lock if time permits.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 27, 2002)

Saxon looks dismayed at the death of the drow, he shakes his head slowly.

"I think we've been thrown into a situation thats a bit over our heads, but from what I can piece together from our late foe, the contents of this chest are going to be used for evil. There are a number of things we can do from here:

a) We keep our contract with Marlstead and hope that this never comes back to bite us.

b) We try to locate whoever the drow was working for so as to get this destroyed, though thats only what he told us they were doing, he never said why.

c) We and the chest disappear until we can figure out whats inside then make a move from there to deal with it.

"I don't like any of those options, can anyone think of anyone else?"

Saxon searches the drow's body before seeing if he can tend to anyone's wounds.

"Does anyone with knowledge in the area know what kind of magics would be contained within iron?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

Killian growls from the far room, "Ya! I not be liking the thought that we were lied to be our 'employer'.

I say we bring back tha thing and force him to tell us what it is before giving it back.

If he or his master be evil, than our 'contract' with them be null and void."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 27, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"It would appear we're in somethin of a tight spot. I say we see what we got in there, maybe do some resurch. Find out what we can, then go on from there." Kreeg appears far from happy with the situation or the partys condition. He goes around and makes sure all the wounded get thier wounds cleaned and bandaged[OOC: any heal checks that maybe nessacary.] then goes to check out the back room.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 29, 2002)

Taking his time Krug manages to open the untrapped chest. Inside is a chalace, largeish all carved in  skulls and clawed hands, and eyes.

And yes, it radiates very evil.

Killian, looking in the room some more notices that the far wall isn't the only surface with carved markings on it, the other walls seem to have writing carved as well, but no circles. And no, killian does not see 'beyond' the circle, though you definatle get the impression that it might be a _portal_ of some sort...there are a few steps leading up to it.

Saxon searches the Drow body and finds typical wizards stuff...components, a silver dagger that upon inspection looks to have poison applied to it, a pouch with 32gp.

Kreeg goes around and bandages everyone, though Torillian and Derek are still unconsious.

Just a reminder that this is still the end of the first day of traveling, with all the fighting...everone is quite tired.

Actions?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 29, 2002)

"Quite frankly, if that chalice," Aravalir shudders as he looks at it, "belongs to our master, I'm not so keen on bringing it back to him at all.  That said, we did sign a contract, so it appears that we're in a bit of a bind.  Unless someone can propose better, I feel like we're somewhat obligated to follow Killian's plan — we bring it back (or at least pretend to), find out the truth, and if we've been made pawns of some sort of malicious agency, void our contract.  We also might want to contact a temple — Sune, Lathander, anyone that would be able to (1) tell us what we've got here, (2) if we should return it to Marlstead, and (3) if we should destroy it and how — I'd recommend doing that first if at all possible.

"Otherwise, maybe we should consider making camp here for a while and hashing out our plans?  That said, someone else can watch our newly found 'treasure' through the night — I want nothing to do with it physically.  Sune's blood, it's bad enough that we've been wrapped up in this mess."


----------



## Krug (Oct 29, 2002)

Krug looks at the chalice, pleased at himself. "Return it.. yes we certainly shouldn't return it," he says. He shuts the lid to resist the temptation.

"I say we rest outside. We definitely need some time to regroup," he says.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 29, 2002)

Mzarem, limping with his injury, makes his way over to Saxon where he quietly sits.

"The horses will need to be checked upon as well," Saxon says as he kneels down to inspect the wound.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 31, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"If some o' ye want to go get the horses, and have yerselves a look around, I'd be willin to stay here with the wounded. I think it'd be best if we camp right here, no sense movin the lads if we don't need to."


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 31, 2002)

*Killian Maxwell*

"What do'ya all say 'boot going thru tha mirror in here?"

Killian motions for the others to check out the far room.

"I think it might be a way to learn a lot quickly, but damned be if I'm gonna check it out by meself!

Any ideas?"

Killian gets closer to the circle on the wall. Is it permanently attached?
Is there any way to destroy it if we had to get out quickly after going thru it and returning?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Killian Maxwell*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"What do'ya all say 'boot going thru tha mirror in here?"
> 
> Killian motions for the others to check out the far room.
> 
> ...




A few clarifications;

The circle and the other writings are carved _into_ the wall and inlayed with silver. _If_ it is a portal, it is not working now. All that you see is stone wall. You are not sure what it is...not being a wizard...but a closed portal is a pretty safe bet.

Any decisions on camping?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"I'll second that plan.  Best to camp here and let the wounded recuperate.  If people want to go check on the horses, fine.  I'll stay here with Kreeg and all."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 1, 2002)

"I'll go," Saxon says.

Saxon and Mzarem start on their way to where the horses are.


----------



## Krug (Nov 2, 2002)

Krug joins Saxon with the horses. "I know it not be dwarvish-like, but that room sends da shivers down me spine. At least if something comes, the horses might alert us first!" Krug says.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 6, 2003)

This is a post indicating that I'm wanting to re-start the game, and bumping the thread so I'd be easier for players to find. Go check the OOC thread for more info. Post there your interst in re-starting the game.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 6, 2003)

[ooc: continuing sounds good to me, just gotta drop Saxon to 1st lvl]


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 7, 2003)

Just adding a map of what's been covered so far. There are two doors unexplored, but you have the object you came for but there are also caravan hostages to free...

I'd also like a clarification of who's going to the caravan site...and where the people are sleeping here..and which room ther're sleeping in?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 8, 2003)

Saxon is resting out with the horses, he'll cast Cure Lgt Wound on whoever is the most injured then get some rest.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 10, 2003)

Saxon, Killian, and Kreeg all make the 20 minute journey back to the wreaked caravan, and see things exactly the way you left them...aside from the half-dozen  men wearing half-plate  gathering the dead, that is wrapping up the humans onto their(and your) horses and burning the goblins. 

*"Hold there!!"* Says a guard who spots you, *"State thy name and business!!*

The rest of the guards turn and draw their longswords

_Aztaryx_
You've been following the road for a couple of hours now...well past sunset, enjoying the clear night sky. In the distance you see, what looks like a bonfire...


_Kiralin_ 
At the rquest of the high priest in Evergreen Hall (A temple to Mielikki in the city of Everlunde) you have been assisting as a scout to some of the patrols that go along the merchant road (Evermoor Way). You are with the guards above.
Actions?


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 12, 2003)

Kiralin draws her dagger and sword and assumes a slightly defensive posture. She glances around herself quickly, to assess the entire situation, and waits to see how the others react.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 12, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

Kreeg raises his shield and hammer into a defensive possition, "All ye settle down, we aren't here to cause trouble."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 12, 2003)

Aztaryx wanders into the clearing and starts looking at the bodies. He says nothing but looks very interstedly at everything. Others seeing him notice he has some strange physical movements. He cocks his head a lot to examine things as if he were a lizard or bird. his movements are fluid and strangely serpentine. 
He stands 5' 7" tall and well proportioned with long blond hair and deeply tanned skin which is unusual for an elf. He is wearing a simple pair of pants and sandels with a backpack and a quarterstaff.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 13, 2003)

The Captain again shouts: *"I say again, Who...*

At this point Aztaryx walks, rather nonchalantly, out of the wood from a different spot. All of the guards...seem to jump, adjust to the new 'threat' to slightly different positions. you can tell these men are highly trained...you've seen lesser guards react and attack at such suprises.

The Captain continues...*"Who, by the nine hells, you are, and your buisness here!!*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 13, 2003)

Saxon takes a moment to step forward and address the armed men.

"We are part of a group hired to locate this caravan and its cargo. Those horses were loaned to us by our employer and those dead were killed by some orcs and goblins who now lie in a similar state in their own little dungeon," Saxon explains, while laying one hand on Mzarem's head to say that everything was alright, "If you need proof you can follow us back to where our battles took place. We have our own injured there and are in no condition to fight anyone."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 13, 2003)

Aztaryx starts at the yelling man and seems about to flee back into the woods. He thinks to himself _Father would want me to interact. I need to learn._ He walks over to the yelling human and holds his hands out palm up and fingers uncurled. "I am Azraryx. I have come to learn."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 14, 2003)

Kiralin sheathes her sword and dagger and straightens almost imperceptibly. She looks at Saxon and asks, "Do you have a contract?"

[OOC: I assume I am not in the employ of the patrol, per se, and thus do not have to follow the captain's orders. If I am incorrect, please let me know. Also, did the priest give me any specific mission(s), or am I just to make sure everything is kosher, and the patrols don't get killed?]

Edit: added paragraph break


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 15, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> *
> [OOC: I assume I am not in the employ of the patrol, per se, and thus do not have to follow the captain's orders.
> 
> *




Ya its been more or less volentary, You were on your way back to the city with only a days travel left and the end of the patrol. There hasn't been any specific orders from the temple.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 15, 2003)

[ooc: I assume we have a contract, let me know if I'm wrong. ]

Saxon nods and digs around in his backpack for a moment, removing a sheet of paper and offering it to Kiralin.

"I'm sure it's all there," he says.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 15, 2003)

Kiralin takes and reads the contract. [Does she recognize any of the names or whatnot in it?]


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 16, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> *Kiralin takes and reads the contract. [Does she recognize any of the names or whatnot in it?] *




You do recognise the seal at the bottom of the page as one of the minor merchant guilds of the city...it certainly looks legitimate. After a few moments the guard captain snaches it away, and gives you one of the many glares he's given you over the course of the week you've spent with him and his men. Then looks over the contract.

*"Yes, well, this all looks in order."* He gives a nod to his men and they instantly relax. 

He gives another glare to Kiralin to remind her of who he thinks is is in charge.

Actions?


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 17, 2003)

Kiralin resists the urge to roll her eyes at the man, and takes a step toward Saxon. "I'll go with you and look at your evidence. Perhaps I can be of assistance with your wounded, as well. I'm sure the captain and his men won't mind," she says mildly. She cannot help herself from glancing casually at the captain to see his reaction.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 17, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

Kreeg relaxes, lowering his hammer and shield. "Alright then lass, if the captain don't be havin any objections, of course."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2003)

Aztaryx walks up to the man with the hammer and Shield (Kreeg) and asks "What has happened here?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 17, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"We had a tussle with some gobbers."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Kreeg Stonesplitter*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *"We had a tussle with some gobbers." *



"Gobbers? I do not understand." Az cocks his head to the side strangely "What are Gobbers?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argent_
> "Gobbers? I do not understand." Az cocks his head to the side strangely "What are Gobbers?"




Saxon looks slightly confused but explains to the elf nonetheless.

"Goblins," he says, "As you can see they laid waste to the merchant caravan yonder and tried to make off with the goods. We were hired to retrieve the goods should they have been made off with."



> _Originally posted by Seonaid_
> "I'll go with you and look at your evidence. Perhaps I can be of assistance with your wounded, as well. I'm sure the captain and his men won't mind,"




"Good good, they're this way then," Saxon replies cheerfully, and leads Kiralin to the small dungeon, describing the battles fought as they pass by the site of each one.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2003)

"Oh. So that is what goblin looks like. Father didn't describe them well. I thought they looked more like dogs." Az says. "What are you doing here? What caused this battle?"


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 17, 2003)

OK I'm gonna head this off at the pass...so to speak.

Not I'm not one to limit players options. Lord knows over the years I've been very generous to my players in terms of what i've given them and allowed them to do, but Aztaryx is already annoying the hell out of me. "gobbers" I can understand - slang and what not, BUT  "are you a dwarf?" 

This is your character, and I admit its an interesting premis..and like I said I wouldn't want to limit your character...it is YOUR character...BUT for crying out loud...TONE DOWN the stupidity/ignorance, or choose a different background for him. 

This can be disruptive, epecially with the limitations of this format of play.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2003)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *OK I'm gonna head this off at the pass...so to speak.
> 
> Not I'm not one to limit players options. Lord knows over the years I've been very generous to my players in terms of what i've given them and allowed them to do, but Aztaryx is already annoying the hell out of me. "gobbers" I can understand - slang and what not, BUT  "are you a dwarf?"
> 
> ...



ooc: OK.. No problem. Even after I posted that it sounded wrong. Az get a clue starting last post.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 18, 2003)

The guards settle into camp, as you walk back into the woods, again you travel for 20 minutes and reach the standing stone that marks the entrance to the dungeon, to a sight of horror. Weapons and shields (those of your allies), bloodied and broken are hung like trophies on rough spears stuck in the ground. A wolf pelt stretched on the rock. You are suddenly worried about the fate of those you have left behind.

Actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 18, 2003)

Az looks the scene over and says " Do you wish me to see if magic was involved? My father taught me the ways of the Arcane." The strange elf seems a bit lost and is following Saxon around like a puppy.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 18, 2003)

Kiralin looks around in a seemingly dispassionate way, but internally a rage grows at the carnage. "Why were you attacked?" she asks quietly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 18, 2003)

"Oh... sht," is all that escapes Saxon's open jaw as it falls open.

He fumbles to place a hand on Mzarem's head, hoping the animal was still beside him. He really could've used the support at this point.

"This... this is my group's equipment. This is also where the first conflict took place," Saxon blinks in disbelief, "The portal... there was something which looked like an inactive portal in the dungeon... it must have opened. What happened? Mielikki save us."

Saxon equips his shield and scimitar, then starts towards the dungeon entrance.



> _Originally posted by Argent_
> " Do you wish me to see if magic was involved? My father taught me the ways of the Arcane."




Saxon comes out of his little trance when spoken to.

"Er, yes, yes please," he replies.



> _Originally posted by Seonaid_
> "Why were you attacked?"




Saxon starts looking about the area for footprints, evidence of what went on.

"Initially, well, the orcs and goblins were protecting what they stole from the caravan. What's this now? Likely retaliation for recovering the lost goods, probably stolen again considering. I assume they came in through a seemingly inactive portal in a room down there," he replies, and gets Mzarem to sniff out any scents in the area, assuming it isn't an albino pelt on that rock.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 18, 2003)

Kiralin glances at Saxon when he calls upon Mielikki, and then draws dagger and sword.

"You mean this wasn't how you left it?" she asks, in a poor attempt to keep the man's thoughts on track and away from possible catastrophe.

She wanders around, looking for evidence but also keeping an eye on the others.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 18, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"Of course we didn't be leaving it this way, those are our friends belongings!"Kreep readies himself for combat and heads back into the dungeon with the others.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 18, 2003)

Aztaryx will follow behind Kreep. He will use detect magic and keep it up as long as he can looking for traces of arcane energies. "May I follow you?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 18, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"Aye, come along, there's no telling what be happening down there."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 19, 2003)

Kiralin warily follows the group, keeping an eye on the rear, and her ears tuned to any out-of-place noises.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 19, 2003)

You travel down the 5'wide stairs and enter the now familiar room. 20' wide and you know extends down 100'.  50' down there is a 20' pit that has a 5' wide stone bridge that crosses it. On the map below, the humans can clearly see to 'E'. Kreeg, with his darkvision can see clearly to 'M'. Az and Kiralin can see clearly to 'I' but also can see movement in the shadows as far away as 'Q'. You know there are several 'bodies' down there. From the grunts and the pitch, you know them to be goblins (eccept for Az, who is clueless).

You all hear then a low gutteral shout, none understand save Kreeg (Who understands goblin) *"Alright, here they come, get ready!"*

Initiative:
(20) Az
(19) Killian
(18) Kiralin
(12) Kreeg
(8) Saxon

I need to have you assign yourself to the numbers on the map. You are the green circles, I also included on for Mzarem so assign him a number as well. 

Actions?


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 19, 2003)

Unless someone else really insisted, I was last, so I'm 5.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 19, 2003)

[ooc: Saxon followed shortly after Kreeg so I'm guessing he could be 1 or 2, and had Mzarem following him in the square directly behind.]

"Ah, bugger," Saxon says upon hearing the voice, "Watch for a hole in the roof above the bridge if you want to cross, they could use it for oil or something."

Saxon raises his shield and presses forward, hoping for the best.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2003)

*Az=3*

Az cast expeditius retreat on himself and readies his staff. "It would appear that we shall have to fight. Interesting proposal considering the amount of carnage outside. I would think they would be still injured."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 19, 2003)

Kiralin grabs her longbow and nocks an arrow. She will move up to where 2 is right now, unless that person does not move. If that person does not move, she will go as far forward as she can. [The squares are 10' or 5'?]


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 20, 2003)

few things...

square = 5'

Who is holding a light source? The fact that anyone besides the dwarf can see anything at all  is that the first person was holding one.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 20, 2003)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *few things...
> 
> square = 5'
> 
> Who is holding a light source? The fact that anyone besides the dwarf can see anything at all  is that the first person was holding one. *



OOC: Az will hold the lantern if some one will pass it back to him.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 20, 2003)

[I do not have a light source.]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 20, 2003)

[Saxon has torches handy, I guess he would have lit one up before going in and given it to Az had there been time, but thats up to Todd.]


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 21, 2003)

I am going to assume Az has the torch light source, He casts his spell, feeling the energy quicken his step, he moves forward to keep up with the party, though he could easily pass them by but considers that really foolish and dismisses it right away. 

The rest of the party moves forward, cautiously awaiting the actions of the foes ahead of them,  and as if on cue as soon as Kreeg see them with his darkvision, they (Two rows of goblins) see the party and open up a salvo of crude-looking javalins though none come close to hitting the party. They stand behind a crude barrier made up of assorded debris.

The humans see clearly until 'H' and vaguly see the stone bridge until 'L' then its inky blackness.

The Dwarf can see clearly to 'Q' and the two rows of goblins.

The Elves (and half elf) can see clearly intil "L" and can see shadows all the way to the back of the room, where you see a larger form barking orders...That just might be an Orc.

Actions?

Try to remember when giving movment I'd preferr coordinates 'P, ii' or 'L, iv'.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 21, 2003)

Az will advance along with the party and when he gets in range will color spray. (Assume he follows behind Saxon)


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 21, 2003)

Kiralin will advance to I1 and let loose an arrow if a target presents itself (i.e., if she can get the arrow over the barricade, or if someone comes out from behind the barricade).

Edit for clarification.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 21, 2003)

Saxon will continue forward to J4.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 22, 2003)

The party moves forward and launches ranged attacks (Bows and slings) only  Saxon hits one of the buggars and downs him. Az is still out of range for his spell, he will have to cross the stone bridge if he wishes to cast it upon the goblins.

They let loose with another round of flying javalins. Kiralin  takes one to the shoulder (4hps damage), and Az is nicked in the leg (1hp damage).

Actions?


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 22, 2003)

Kiralin will fall back to A4 and loose another arrow.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 23, 2003)

Az bellows a challange and rushes the goblins He will cast color spray when in range


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 23, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"Blast it all! You're gonna pay for what you did to my friends!"

Kreeg launches a rock at the attackers with his sling, then moves forward agian.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 24, 2003)

Saxon presses his attack, telling Mzarem to protect Az when he sees him run past.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 24, 2003)

*Fun Fun!*

Az charges across the stone bridge and lets loose his color spray spell and 4 of the little buggars fall to the ground, unconsious.

Killian launches another arrow and misses, but Kiralin drops another as the ranger moves back into the darkness. Kreeg launches another stone and misses then moves behind the wizard. The orc at the back of the room, now obersving the wizard of the party, lets loose with an arrow of his own, but his shot goes wide of the mage.

Saxon shouts for his companion to protect his party member and the wolf (in a weird sense of deja-vu) leaps across the stone bridge and into the remaining standing gobs, but they fed off the attacks of the wolf. Meanwhile Saxon (Now noticing the orc) launches an arrow of his own and hits and  severely wounds the orc. But it is not down yet.

It is then the party hears a tiny little goblin laugh of glee  *Heeeee!* followed by  a *KCUNKTH* follwed by *chinkithchinkitychinkity* and with a mighty groan the stone bridge collapses plummiting both Az and Kreeg 10' into the pit below (Both failed a 15 reflex save) Az takes 5hps of damage, and Kreeg takes 3. Two more arrows fly out of the grates in the ceiling aimed at them in the pit, but miss.

Actions


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 24, 2003)

Map


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 24, 2003)

Kiralin curses softly and wishes she'd brought a potion of healing. "Hey, guys!" she shouts. "How do we kill the ones up there?" She points above where the bridge used to be. She will stay where she is and try to hit another, preferably the orc, from her position.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 24, 2003)

AZ yells "By my father's scales! You will pay for that."

(OOC: not anytime soon tho.. Az has 1 hit point left.)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 25, 2003)

Saxon scowls, unable to think of anything that could help his friends in the pit.

"Hold on!" he calls down to them.

He takes a moment to look around before attacking another suitable target.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 25, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

Kreeg conctrates for a moment, calling on the power of the family domain to give extra protectioon to Az and Mzarem.


[OOC: +4 ac for 1 round.]


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 26, 2003)

Confusion and helplessnes fills the air, as the party continues to deal with the events of the prior few seconds, A few more shots are exchanged, mostly missing thier marks, The Orc manages to open the heavy door behind him, but before he could flee to safety Saxon manages to finish him off. Thanks to the prayers of Kreeg, the fellows in the pit are protected from the goblins above. _(Misses all around)_

Actions?


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 26, 2003)

Kiralin will move forward 10' to E1, and loose an arrow at a goblin. "Hey, guys! Is there any way to get the ones above the pit?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 26, 2003)

When Az sees the goblins look over the pit to shoot at them he will cast color spray at them.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 26, 2003)

Saxon tries to hit one of the goblins attacking those stuck in the pit.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 26, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *When Az sees the goblins look over the pit to shoot at them he will cast color spray at them. *




The gobs who are shooting at you are in a room directly above this pit. There is 2' metal grate from which they are shooting from.

The new version (3.5) of color spray only has a 15' range. 10' pit + 10' high cieling, makes the gobs who are shooting down into the pit....out of reach. - The older version (3.0) has a 25+' range. 

Since the group hasn't officially switched over yet (level 2) I'm going to use the older version, but I think it would be wise if you haven't got the books, is to get the SRD and double check _every_ ability, feat, skill you have for changes like this.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 26, 2003)

Az chants and another fan of pretty colors shoot upwards into the cieling. You hear two little 'eep's followed by two little thuds. 

Killian and Kreeg both down the two gobs standing in this room. One of which had dodged a shot by Kiralin.

Saxon, looking for an opportunity to hit the goblins above, spots a third gob(Not under Az's spell), shoots for it, but misses.

Mzarem sniffs at some of the bodies across from the pit, grabs it and shakes it like a little rag doll. (Coup de Gras on an unconsious gob from Az's earlier spell).

Actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 26, 2003)

AZ looks to his new friend and says "I am about spent. My magics are weak now."

(OOC: Thanks Todd. I'll do that)


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 27, 2003)

*Killian Maxwell, gruff human chain fighter from the East*

Killian wakes up as if from a trance that sapped his normal combat Expertise.

He shakes his head in disbelief - the similarity of this situation with the last is striking, yet this time all is not the same, since magic has already felled many goblins, and he has not yet felt the satisfying crunch his chain makes when it cracks their skulls.

What's also different is that the opponents are personally responsible for killing many of Killian's companions, not just some unknown merchants and travellers.

This time, it's personal.

The lack close combat frustrates Killian. He looks around briefly, weighing the chances that he can clear the gap with a Jump, or perhaps throw the lightest member of the group across the expanse.

Perhaps it would be best to help the others out of the pit first, though. He looks down and sees if they are wanting to attempt a scramble back up, using either his chain, or wait briefly for him to grab some rope out of his pack.

Then again - a thought comes to Killian's mind:
 "Do any of ye have a staff, or longspear, that I might use it to vault over tha pit?

And those're some fancy magics you got thare, boy -
make sure ye watch yerself, so ye can keep alive to use 'em." 









*OOC:*


 Is that a reasonable plan, to get to the other side, Todd? It's a good opening (20'), but with a long enough pole, he could use it like a pole vault, maybe?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 27, 2003)

Saxon tries attacking the goblin he missed before, and praises his animal companion for his its good work.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 27, 2003)

Kiralin will move forward 20' to I1 and try to hit a goblin above the pit. If she can't see from there, she'll move another 5' to J1.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 28, 2003)

Az, Killian, and Kreeg look at options for getting out of and across the pit. A long pole might be helpfull _(And I'd give a bonus to the roll for sure)_, but you are not sure  if anyone has one. _(That is I am not sure if anyone has one)_

Kiralin manages to spot the gob still moving in the room above and deftly shoots it  when it peeks out for a look. If it weren't dead then it certainly was when Saxon's shot hit it moments later.

The party hears more growling and snarling from across the pit as Mzarem continues to attack unconsious goblins.

At which point the two remaining alive start to get up, unarmed with thier hands in front of them...as if they could not see, walking a bit confused as to where and who they are.

Actions?

 _Note - two gobs left in the room stunned and blinded, and two gobs in the room above, unconsious. Might I also add how I love the new glossary at the back of the new PH, made all this very helpfull._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 28, 2003)

"Might I be so bold as to ask for help getting out of this pit? I am disgracelfuly earthbound." Az says "I think one of those bows would do me good as well."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 28, 2003)

"Killian's got rope, he'll get you out," Saxon replies, and attacks anything that could be perceived as threatening.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 28, 2003)

Kiralin looks around warily, while saying, "I also have a rope if we need it." She keeps her bow out and ready, just in case. She will advance to the edge of the pit.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 29, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"It's only a short drop, i'll boost the lad here, and then ye all can help pull him out. Then we can work on me." Kreeg stands next to the wall and offers AZ ten fingers.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 29, 2003)

Az takes the offered aid and gets out of the pit. "Thank you Kreeg. Your kindness will be rewarded" Once out of the pit Az will scrounge himself a bow, arrows and a whatever else the Goblins have to offer him.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 30, 2003)

Killian grabs Az's hand and hoists him out of the pit rougher than he had to.
Killian looks the frail youth over, saying "Ya better be gettin' some healing, right quick, boy - ye look to be on yer last legs thare."

He lowers his rope to get Kreeg out, and gruffly asks the party
"Who speaks goblin?
Tells those gobbos to hold still 'til we get over thare, or thay'll be shot full'a arrows fastar than they can breathe.

Who's in charga tha wee beastie across the pit, agin?
If it can catch and hold a rope, it could help us climb tha other side right quick-like..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 30, 2003)

> _originally posted by reapersaurus_
> Who's in charga tha wee beastie across the pit, agin?




Saxon raises his hand.

"Just here," he says, with a lop-sided smile, "I'm sure he could try, just make sure nothing sneaks up behind him if he can keep hold."


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 30, 2003)

Killian responds to Saxon:
"Good man.
Aye, yer animal is a right well fighter - a good addition to tha team - we'll be makin' suure nothin' comes up a-behind 'im."

Killian helps Kreeg out of the pit, and when Kreeg reminds Killian he speaks Goblin, Killian says quietly to both:
"Good - now make sure they feel like they'll be safe if they surrender.
Once I'm up on the other side, I'm gonna finish off tha bastards, fer slaughtering our lads!"

Killian's back is to the goblins, so they can't see the rage reflected in his face (them being blind helps, too).

Once the guys are ready, Killian will quickly but carefully jump/fall into the pit (having someone hold the other end of his rope to avoid taking damage, if it's a dangerous descent).
Then he'll maneuver his way to the other side of the pit, and throw the rope up to Mzarem, hopefully waiting up top to grab and pull him up.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 30, 2003)

Kiralin will keep watch, arrow nocked and ready.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 30, 2003)

The two in the pit get raised back up. Killian goes down into the pit and throws the rope up, as Saxon urges his wolf to "get the rope". But he's still just a wolf and not quite sure what is expected. He looks at the goblins and emits a growl making them scatter and hit hit walls rather comically. (failed an animal handeling roll DC of 25).

Actions?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 30, 2003)

Killian looks up, imploring with the wolf:
"Catch!
Grab tha rope, wolfie.
Good boy - play tug of war!
I got some meat if you grab and hold on...
GRRRrrrrr!"

Killian makes like a wolf as he throws the rope back up in a playful way.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 31, 2003)

Saxon thinks for a moment.

"I think it may be too complex for him," Saxon says, "I may be able to show him still but it would take a fair while."

[ooc: If its possible to take a 20 on Handle Animal, and the others are willing to wait, Saxon will do so.]


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 31, 2003)

Kiralin looks up at the room above the pit to see if there's any way to attach a rope up there, with a grappling hook or something, to let people swing across the pit. She removes the arrow from the bow and places both back in her pack.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 31, 2003)

If the doggie doesn't help him up, Killian will attempt to whip his spiked chain up above the ledge and pull some debris down into the pit, using it to build a pile that he could step up on, and jump onto the ledge (only 10' up, right?) and pull himself up.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 1, 2003)

Killian puts his rope away and starts swinging with his spiked chain and manages to start to get some of the debris that way...but it will be a few rounds before you get enough to climb on.

The bars of the iron grate that separate this room with the one above look wide enough where you might, if you were lucky, be able to geta grapling hook in it. 

By the way...looking up there you manage to see the two goblins who fell unconsious due to Az's spell, get up. Also the goblins across the pit..look a little less stunned, and start to goto the pair of doors on the far wall.

You can't take 20 when there are enemies around. Threats and distractions.

Actions?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 1, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"There they go, lets deal with those gobbo's altle more perminant like." Kreeg loads his slig and lets loose at one of the goblins going for the door.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 1, 2003)

Az flattens against a wall. "I did advise you that my magics were weakening."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 2, 2003)

Saxon aids Kreeg in the culling of goblins.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 2, 2003)

Frustrated, the hairy warrior from the East spits out a Goblin curse (he only knows some swear words) while trying to scramble up to the ledge, tantalyzingly close to his reach.









*OOC:*


 the ledge is only 10' high, right?
Killian's close to 6' high, so his arms'd almost reach to 8'.
The min distance for a Jump check is 2'.
He has 4 ranks in Jump. 







If Killian can get up the side by hook or by crook, he'll immediately see to dispatching the goblins before they escape back to inform the murderers in back, and they do to Killian what they did to the rest of their ill-fated party...


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 2, 2003)

Kiralin, seeing the others seem to have the goblins well in hand, will get out her rope. As a precaution, she will also retrieve her bow from her pack. "Does anyone have a grappling hook or something similar?" she calls out.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 6, 2003)

Killian manages to grab hold of the edge of the pit, but fails to pull himself over the edge of it. (Made a jump check to grasp the edge (22)...but failed a climb check(8) )

Kreeg and Saxon let loose with the ranged weapons but neither manage a hit on the gobs (rolled 4 and 6).

The two Goblins flee out the open door.

Actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 6, 2003)

"I fear our options are limited. Perhaps we should leave and come back with more supplies?" Az says. 
Az looks around and wonders to himself _I have never attempted a spell like this but I wonder if I can use Prestidigitation to tye the rope to something on the other side if they get it over there?_ 

OOC: Would that work?


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 6, 2003)

Killian angrily spits at the goblins excaping.

"Shiite! Thay're gettin' away!
Yuu lads wanna fight a hole mess of them?

Yuu've got ta take them out when thay're down!"

Killian tries another Climb check to pull himself up, then moves after the goblins thru the door, calling the wolf - "Mzarem - you wanna go after some gobbos?
C'mon, boy.
He motions for the wolf to follow him.









*OOC:*


 If he misses another Climb check, he'll try again (like a double move). 
Hopefully, it's OK to have Killian be upset - I actually wanted to have him go off on the ranged guys more, and complain about their lackadaisacal attitude to battle, but I wasn't sure if you guys would take it the right way.
I like to get more realistic reactions going in-character...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 7, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"Awww! What a mess! Hold on lad, i'm commin." Kreeg carefully lowers himself down the endge of the pit, intil he's hanging on the edge, then lets himself drop the remaining few feet.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 7, 2003)

Kiralin looks around, sighs, and lowers herself carefully into the pit.

[I don't mind in-character conflict. It makes for interesting games. Just be sure you're ready to take some, too. ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 7, 2003)

"But I just got _out_ of there. Can't one of you build a bridge or something equaly industrious?" Az says with a whine in his voice. He obviously does not want to get back in the pit.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 7, 2003)

Killian would toss some appropriate debris in the pit on his way up and out the door after the goblins, if it would help in scaling the wall.

He wouldn't take much time at all before following the goblins that just left - the quicker he can catch them, the less chance they have of alerting others.

If he can't catch them in a few seconds (2 or 3 rounds), he'd come back anto the others in the pit room.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 8, 2003)

"It seems entering the pit is the only way to get to the other side," Saxon remarks, and starts climbing down alongside Kreeg.

Saxon will tell Mzarem to protect anyone who has managed to climb up the other side, should Killian decide to go after the escaping goblins though Mzarem will assist him.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 8, 2003)

Az sighs and climbs down into the pit. The wound in his leg making it hard to use.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 8, 2003)

"Suck it up," Kiralin says to Az. She will (in the next few rounds) attempt to get out of the pit and follow the goblins (and Killian and Mzarem).


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 8, 2003)

Killian manages to hoist himself  out of the pit, knock a bit more debris down and chases after the goblins. He enters the next room, the large one with the four statues and the fire pit in the center of the room (giving the only light that Killian can see by) The door on the north wall slams shut, and he also hears foot falls coming from an open door on the south wall. Seems like the little buggars split up.

Meanwhile, back in the pit.

Everyone manages to get down into it safely, and with the additional rubble, and assistance of everyone (teamwork and all), the party will be up on the other side at the end of the next 'round', However as you are climbing you hear voices coming from the room above. Kreeg translates the goblin spoken:

*"You alright? I can't see.  They still here? This sucks!"*

Actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 8, 2003)

Az asks "Can anyone drop me a bow and arrows? I would like to be prepared for the coming battle.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 9, 2003)

Saxon hastens his efforts to get out.

"Once we're out we can find a route to the area above the bridge, then we can take them out," he whispers loudly to the others.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 9, 2003)

Killian notes that the 2 (murderous) goblins got too far ahead, and goes back to the group to help them out and see what they say.

When he gets back, and they get out of the pit, he asks, "So- do we go after 'em?"


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 11, 2003)

Kiralin will also get out of the pit. To Az, she says, "Sorry, I don't have a spare." She continues, "I don't think it's a great idea to chase after them, if you've lost sight . . . They don't seem that bright, but someone in charge could have them set up a trap. This place isn't very defensible"--she glances around in disgust--"but at least we know it and have a few moments to prepare, perhaps like he says." She nods at Saxon.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 11, 2003)

[Sorry, ISP problems caused a double post. ]


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 12, 2003)

The group manages to climb thier way out of the pit and are now on the 'west' side of it. Among the corpses (assuming people search while others climb) find an asortment of goblin sized (small) leather armor, the orc was wearing studded, some javalins, rusty daggers and short swords. You gather together 45gp in loose coins (Most coming from the orc). The item of most interest, however, is the orc's bow. Even a passing glance shows it's an item of great quality and beauty...something uncommon in an orc's hand.

Only whispers can now be heard from the room above, the goblins are still clearly there, but don't appear to be doing anything.

Actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 12, 2003)

"If I might impose. I could use a ranged weapon. may I use the Orc's bow?" Az says hopefuly


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 12, 2003)

"If you haven't a weapon, take it," Kiralin says to Az. She will then look around this side of the pit to see if there's any way to get above. If not, she will head into the other room, bow drawn and ready.

[Is someone keeping a "party treasure" list?]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 13, 2003)

[ooc: Saxon could keep track of money if noone else does.]

Saxon and Mzarem follow Kiralin.

"My suspicion is that the bow is going to a rightful owner, this place was built by elves so I'd reckon it was just something the orc managed to loot from here," Saxon tells Az as they enter the next room, "The statues in this room give it away. Pity the dungeon came into orcish hands."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 13, 2003)

Killian puts his hand out, and asks,
"Kin I see tha bow?"

Killian pulls the string taut, testing the strength, trying to see if his strength of arms could be used well by the bow. 








*OOC:*


 testing to se if it's a MW +2 Mighty Composite LOngbow 







He'll also be looking it over to see if it looks like the bow that Torillan had on him before he....

Either way, he'll say
"Sooo.
Whare do ya be wantin' ta goo?
Tha north door, or the south?
A gobbo went down each hallway but a minute or so ago.
I couldn't catch up."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 13, 2003)

Az will look at the doors. "Should I check to see it there is some sort of enchantments on them? And as for the bow. If I could look at it but a moment myself I can give you an idea of the cost."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 14, 2003)

Saxon and Mzarem give the room a quick once over, trying to determine which direction a greater number of goblins may have gone.

"Mzarem may be able to catch a scent," he says, "We could go straight to the heart of this mess."


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 15, 2003)

You travel to the next room. Lit by a fire pit in the center, it is a 50x50' room with four statues of elves in the corners - Warrior, rogue, cleric, and wizard. There are 4 doors, the north and east are closed. From the open door to the south you can hear gutteral shouting.

Actions?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 15, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"Looks like we can put off choosin directions." Kreeg loads his sling and gets ready to attack anything coming through the door.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 15, 2003)

Saxon nods silently in reply to Kreeg, reassessing his grip on the scimitar.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 15, 2003)

Az knocks an arrow and says "Well. There's no time as the present." He cocks his head in an alien serpentine way and waits for the others to act.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 16, 2003)

I am going to give out XP as you earn it...just to keep things fast-paced as possable. That first room earned the party 270XP each. The old players should now have a total of 820, the new...well 270. 

The yelling is getting louder as the source get closer, you have another round before, you guess, they enter the chamber.

Actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 16, 2003)

OOC: Do the doors open into the room or into the hallway?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 16, 2003)

Into the room.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 17, 2003)

Az looks at the door hindges and says "Prehaps we could spike the door shut and try another direction?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 17, 2003)

"Good idea," Saxon replies, glancing around for an object they could move in front of the doors.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 17, 2003)

Killian gets in position to whack anything threatening if the opportunity arises.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 17, 2003)

Kiralin nocks an arrow and gets ready to shoot the first threatening thing that comes into the room. "If you're going to be shutting the doors . . . now would be an appropriate time to do so!"


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 18, 2003)

Kiralin said:
			
		

> *"If you're going to be shutting the doors . . . now would be an appropriate time to do so!" *




Those words echo across the room as two blukish forms fill the doorway, orcs wielding greataxes and wearing better-than-normal armor, dented and tarnished breastplates.

_initiative_
17 Saxon
16 Killian
14 Kiralin
9 Kreeg
7 Az

Actions?

_map arriving shortly_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 18, 2003)

OOC: Does Az need a special feat to soil his armor and shoot the bow at the same time?

IC: Az will get to a corner near the doorway and shoot an arrow off.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 18, 2003)

Map.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 18, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

Kreeg Launches his sling stone at the first one through the door.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 18, 2003)

Az moves to A3 and fires the arrow.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 19, 2003)

Saxon will wait until his comrades have fired their missles before he and Mzarem enter melee combat with whichever enemy is closest.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 19, 2003)

*OOC:*


 I intended Killian to be at F8 already, ready to whack the orc when he moved thru the doorway.
As far as I can see now, he has to move UP to engage, and the orc can get close to him without suffering an AoO.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 20, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No prob... _*poof*_ He's there! And ready for the foes. Kiralin manages to get a shot off and wounds the first Orc before they enter the room. And Killian goes to attack the first orc and the goblin as they charge the party (One as an AoO and one as a readied action) but his targets manage to evade the attacks. 

The Gob manages to stick Mzarem with its short sword for 3hps of damage, but Killian manages to avoid the attacks of Both the orcs.

Kreeg fires a bullet - misses.

Az crosses the room and fires an arrow into melee and downs one of the Orcs!

Saxon enters the frey and - misses.

New Initiative:
Kiralin
Killian
The Orc
Kreeg
Az
Saxon


Actions?


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 20, 2003)

*OOC:*


 thanks for moving Killian - too bad he whiffed, but it was the smart, seasoned fighter move to dofor the life of me, I can't see where the goblin died... why he wouldn't be in the init order.

Black means dead, and red is still alive, right?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 20, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oops, I forgot to add that Mzarem had ripped the gobbo to pieces  good dog.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 20, 2003)

AZ will stand down and allow the others to finish the last Orc.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 20, 2003)

Killian will try to finish off the remaining orc with a flourish:
Tripping him up with a wide and low chain-swing, making his feet go out from under him, and then following thru with a wide-arc'ed slam/slash.









*OOC:*


 I gave Killian Improved Trip.
So there's no AoO, he gets a +4 to the Trip attempt, and he'll drop the chain if the orc wins. 







If they drop the orc this round, Killian will ask for someone with good eyes to look down the hallway - see what's comin', if anything.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 20, 2003)

Saxon and Mzarem move up to assist Killian should he not drop the remaining orc.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 20, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

Kreeg will ready to fire on the orc if nessasary.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 20, 2003)

Kiralin will fire on the remaining orc.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 20, 2003)

Kiralin fires and misses the orc.

Killian expertly tangles his chains around one of the orc's legs, but fails to fall the big strong brutish thug, however, preocupied with killian's companions the orc doesn't put a whole lot of effort to trip killian up either. _(Sucessful trip attack, but he won the first strength check, you won the second, so neither is tripped and Killian still has his chain, though I think it becomes unwrapped now)_

Kreeg misses with his sling.

Az does nothing.

Saxon comes in and decapitates the orc. _Critticle hit_

Looking down the open doorway, you see a hallway that continues 40' to an archway that leads into a large chamber, you can dimly see torchlight coming from it. 20' down the hall it also splits in east and west corridors.

Actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 20, 2003)

Az walks over to the dead creatures. "Should we do the 'Adventurer thing' as Father puts it and loot the bodies? I have some skill in appraisal."


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 20, 2003)

Are there any noises coming from anywhere?

If there are no sounds other than those we are making, Kiralin will say, "We should look quickly and grab what might be useful." She will then help Az look through the bodies.

If there are noises, she will say, "I don't know if we have the time," and ready her bow to shoot the next enemy to show itself.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 21, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"see what the nasties be haven'. I'll go check the door, but be quick about it."

Kreeg walks over to the open door and carefully peers down the hall, looking and listening for more of the enemy.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 21, 2003)

"Might I suggest spiking the other doors shut. We hardly have the need to have more unwelcome attention." Az says.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 22, 2003)

Saxon smiles at his handiwork then proceeds to block the other doors with whatever materials are available.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 22, 2003)

Kreeg takes one last look down the hallway as others listen for signs of activity, but nothing is seen that hasn't been before: A hallway that branches and a far chamber that looks to have some torches lit in it...but you see and hear nothing to indicate any activity.

Saxon and others close and block the door...it looks like there is some minor rubble...chunks of smashed/defaced statue...as well as some of the boards and planks and debris from the other room?

Aside from tarnished  breastplates and greataxes, these chaps didn't seem to carry their money or valuables on their person. Perhaps they have a stash elsewhere? Or the Boss kept all the loot for himself?

Actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 22, 2003)

"We have a few choices here. Where do we go next. Didn't one of you mention that there was a portal here?" Az says. attempting to bandage his wounds as best he can.

OOC: Guys I'm at 1 HP. I could use some healing. or at least rest.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 22, 2003)

"Perhaps we should come back later . . . It looks as though he"--Kiralin indicates Az--"and I could use some rest. There is no immediate indication of where to go." She looks inquiringly at the others.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 23, 2003)

Saxon agrees.

"Yeah, rest sounds good," he says, then goes about tending to Mzarem's injury, "Kreeg and I can tend to anyone's injuries when we find a good spot to rest."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 23, 2003)

"If we be leavin' now, you kin bet they'll have reinforcements for later.

But if we're hurtin' too much, we'd best rest up - no sense in addin' more bodies to this place (may whoever have mercy on them)."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 23, 2003)

"I would appriciate the rest myself. I feel like I could fall over at any moment." Az says and slumps down and curls up on top of the sack he carries. when he sets it down there is the unmistakable sound of coins jingling.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 23, 2003)

"Eh - what's that ye got in thare, boy?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 23, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

Kreeg sits down leaning against one of the walls and takes a drink of water before leaning his head back to nap.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 23, 2003)

"What're ya doin'?!
I'm not sleepin' here - that whole party was slaughtered, the last that rested in here!

We've gotta gooo and get outta here, if we're gonna rest and heal up, lads."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 23, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"Well if you don't want to be resting here, then we should press on. Who's injured? By the grace o' me goddess i'll pass along some healing."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 24, 2003)

Az looks at the priest and says "I would like to to be healed. I am very badly wounded. Killian? Is that your name? To answer your question, this is the start of my glorious Hoard." Az smiles and sits up on the sack of gold pieces.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 24, 2003)

Killian looks deep at the diminuative elf, and says threateningly, "Ya ... me name's Killian.
Killian Maxwell, son of Shaemus Maxwell of the Lake Ashane Maxwell clan.

And ya didn't be gettin' any of that "hoard" from down _here_, did ya, boy?

If so, some of it might be gotten from tha' others that died down here."









*OOC:*


 sorry, i just thought Killian would respond this way to that...
no hard feelings. 







Killian eventually looks back to the others in this death-pit and asks, "So if Kreeg heals up tha elfsie, is there any reason we can't gooo on a bit?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 24, 2003)

"Oh no Mr. Killian, My father gave my my portion of the hoard in order to create my own. _Hisskrani druth frasion erima_* My father always says. And yes I will be feel confortible going on if I'm healed. I'n no hatchling."

* Draconic saying loosly translated as 'I give of myself for your gain.' For those you who speak Draconic, Aztaryx speaks it better than he speaks any other language even Elven.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 24, 2003)

Kiralin looks at Kreeg. "I'll take you up on that offer. I could use some healing. After that I would be willing to press onward."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 24, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"Ah, very well then." Kreeg gets up and walks over to Kiralin, then Az, laying his hands upon each of them and softly muttering a prayer of healing.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 24, 2003)

With a rush of divine energy,Az's wounds knit back together. 

He is fully healed.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 25, 2003)

"Nicely done Kreeg," Saxon says while wiping gore off his scimitar, "Shall we continue?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 25, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Oh no Mr. Killian <snip>*



Killian's response is surprising, but detached in its detestful tone - "_DON'T... be callin'  me Mr., boy.

I'll let ya slide by, this time... but ye should be knowin' sometin' about Tha People of the East.

Titles are for people who like to hide behind them, while they be usin' them as a mask to stab ya in tha' back, thru whatever means of "civilised society" they kin muster.

A Maxwell's got no more need for a title in front of his name, than an ox has need of a fancy hat -
it just gets in tha way of him doooin' his job._"

Killian sees the healing going on, and the men's better condition, and asks
"_So - are we ready to see what other slugs are down here that killed tha' others?_"
while grabbing his chain again and looking to head down the hallway, if the others are interested in continuing down it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 25, 2003)

"Oh I'm feeling wonderful. Even the ache in my rump from when Father dropped me onto the ground is healed." Az rubs his bottom thankfuly. "I appologise for calling you anything but your name. I will remember that." Az picks up his bow and quiver and says "Lets go."


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 26, 2003)

[Am I healed as well? If so, I'm willing to go on. If not, I'm a bit reluctant.]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 26, 2003)

[ooc: I think Saxon has already used his CLW, but if not he's happy to use it on Kiralin.]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 26, 2003)

{OOC; i had two CLW available. I see no reason not to use one on each of you.]


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 27, 2003)

Kreeg casts his healing spell and cures 6hp for Kiralin.

_I would appreciate it if everyone would post their current HP status....I kinda lost track. I promise to do better.

Also for that little skirmish evereyone gains 75 XP!_

Actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 27, 2003)

[Az has 7hp]

Az says "I'm ready for the next move. Are we still planning to go to the portal that you found?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 27, 2003)

[ooc: Saxon has 8/8 hp and Mzarem has 10/13 hp I'm relatively sure.]



> _Originally posted by Argent_
> "I'm ready for the next move. Are we still planning to go to the portal that you found?"




"I'd assume so," Saxon says, waiting to make sure everyone's ready to continue.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 28, 2003)

Kiralin shakes her head and smiles, looking at her freshly-healed leg. "That's wonderful. Thank you. I am prepared to continue."

[I am full up now.]


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 28, 2003)

The party enters the 'portal room'. Though there are obvious signs of conflict here, broken blades, spent arrows, scorched patches, blood spatters. There are no bodies, however. The thing of note is, again, the far wall. A large circular pattern is carved into the wall, Arcane runes and symbols, half inlayed with silver. On the floor in front of the wall is a small forge and tools used for metalworking...smallish...used for jewelry making.


Actions?


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 28, 2003)

*OOC:*


 just imagine this post comes before Todd's - you actually beat me to suggesting going into the portal room by a few minutes. I went back and read a lot of the adventure, and definately this is the room Killian would suggest going into. 
BTW: Did the original group get 550 XP, or 600 XP from the first adventure?

Killian has 12/12 HP's 







Killian's voice sounds too-loud in the deathly still, almost sounds like a tomb: "So we're advancin' than, boys?
Good - I like going forward....

I say we look in this here room *points to the west room* and see if the weird portal-thingy we saw earlier looks any different.
Mayhap we kin find a clue about what killed tha others."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 28, 2003)

Killian examines the room like an investigator perusing a crime scene.

He sees if he recognizes any of the broken blades or arrows as being from the doomed members of the party.

"Is thare any oother damned way into or outta this rooom?!"

He'll look again at the circular pattern, squinting like it hurts his head to think that way, "Kin anyone make heads'r'tails a' this bloody thing?"

After convincing himself he can't learn anything more about the portal, no matter how much he'd want to, he'll move down and look closely at something more his speed: the small smith and tools.
Is it used for armor, weapons, or trinkets, he wonders? His experience in Metalworking both chain for armor as well as adornments might come in handy here...









*OOC:*


 Craft (Armorsmithing) 2 ranks, and from his background, "He learned to craft chain into armor and accessories, which he wears on his person and makes trinkets and such for people in his spare time."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 29, 2003)

"I'll see what I can find out," Saxon says, and begins an inspection of the room.

Saxon lets Mzarem wander about the room if any definite scents remain.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 29, 2003)

Az wanders around the room careful not to touch anything. He is looking at the portal and the instrumernts. he will cast detect magic to see what he needs to see. "Fascinating." is all the golden elf says.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 30, 2003)

Kiralin looks around briefly and then goes to study the mark on the wall more carefully. [She has no formal training, but perhaps a general int roll will help?]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 30, 2003)

[OOC; current hp's 7]

Kreeg having already checked out the portal room waits at the door keeping an eye out for trouble.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 31, 2003)

As kreeg guards the door, Saxon gets a rundown of the room. Much is trampled-on and cleared away. You do see lots of blood trails, Human and Orcish. You see a small feint trail of dripping blood leading out of the room. Back where you came from.

Killian examines the forge tools. They are finely crafted and very elegant, marked with intricate designs and patterns. Not very orc-like at all...perhaps Elvish? He also sees residue on some of the bowls and tools and identifies the metal as silver. Were they melting the silver from the wall?

He must have said that aloud because Az corrects him. The silver inlayed in the _portal_ is new and is in mid-completion. They are filling it in. Once it is complete and the correct rituals recited, this _portal_ will be operational. His detect magic indicates it is not operating...and nothing in the room is enchanted.

There are no other apparent exits from the room.

Actions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 31, 2003)

"There's a trail of blood leading out, I suggest we find out where it goes," Saxon says, indicating the blood to the others.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 31, 2003)

Killian talks to Az "Ahhh, ye be good at magic then, eh, boy?
Yer da' taught you, eh?

My da' didn't know nothin' 'bout no magic - magic was fer people tryin' ta mess wit tha natural way o' things.

I've learned from me travels that a wee bit o' magic kin help...
...or kill.

You think if we scratch out these writin's, it'll be harder for whoever to use this 'portal'?"

Killian will take the useable and small parts of the forge and tools (the whole forge is probably too large to pack away). He'll take them both to use them for Crafting, and to prevent 'them' from using it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 1, 2003)

Az looks at Killian like he has just slapped him. "Good at Magic? I would hope so. I was created for the express purpose of channeling the magics of my Draconic heritage. *I mean... I am a Dragon after all.*"
Az stepps back and thinks for a second and says "I would think again about tampering with the gateway. We don't know what it's for and It actualy may be better used by the proper authorities once we have cleaned out the area. Prehaps the Elves or Dwarves may have a Good use for it."


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 1, 2003)

Kiralin is torn between wanting to destroy the portal and follow the blood trail. "I suppose it may be better to follow the blood . . . try to get rid of all of the resistance here first, then study what we may. But what if while we're wandering around, they come back and finish their work and bring something truly nasty through the portal? Our exit might be cut off." After a moment of thought, she shrugs and says, "I will do whatever you all decide."


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 2, 2003)

Killian looks at Az like he just said he was a polymorphed lamasuu.

"Yer a dragon?!
Ye sure don't look like one ta me.....  

But aboot tha 'gateway' - who you be thinkin' tha 'proper authorities' are down 'ere?
And why you be assumin' tha' we'll be clearin' out tha area?

The last time we left this room, the rest of the party was killed.
Maybe by somethin' that came outta it.
Hey, dragon-boy - you think this 'gateway' is in danger a' being finished anytime soon?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arngent_
> "I mean... I am a Dragon after all."




Saxon looks at Az for a moment, and raises an eyebrow.

_Well, he is kinda strange, no surprise that after wandering through woods for gods know how long that he might have bumped his head and got some funny ideas._

"You'll have to tell us all about that once we're done down here," Saxon says, "But Killian, if you're taking the tools they'd use to complete the process I'd wager we were safe to continue."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 2, 2003)

"The Portal is about half done. I've little idea how fast they work so I cannot advise you on when it will be completed." Az thinks for a moment and says, "I apologise. I am not a Dragon at the moment. I will be one as I gain wisdom and power. My father is a Gold Dragon and my Mother was an Elf maiden, she died during child birth. Father raised me in his lair until this morning."


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 2, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> "My father is a Gold Dragon and my Mother was an Elf maiden, she died during child birth. Father raised me in his lair until this morning."



Killian looks at Az for a minute, blinking.
He weighs Az's sincerity of words, and after convincing himself Az believes the words he just spoke, Killian visibly stifles a hearty guffaw (seeing as they're in a deadly place) and says pitiably,
"Well, now!
Aren't you tha regal one.
Ya know, my da' was like a Dire Bear when angry, but I don' go 'round sayin' I'm a bear cub.
Ye might wanna work on a cover story, in case ye're asked - just fer tha people who don' believe tha truth of yer heritage, mind you..."

Killian surruptitiously 

"It's too bad yer da' can't come down 'ere and help us clean out the place of all the gobbos and the like."

He looks at the others, and says
"Well, we'd best be gooin'.
Let's see what else kin kill us down 'ere."

Killian follows Kiralin and Kreeg out the room, following the blood, or their lead. He'll make sure to be beside the one in front, to be in a defensible position to use his spiked chain in case their attacked.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 3, 2003)

Kiralin tosses Az an inscrutable look the second time he mentions being a dragon, then walks out of the room.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 3, 2003)

Saxon approaches Az and puts a reassuring hand on his shoulder.

"Piece of advice friend: Information of that magnitude should be saved for safer times to share it. People can be somewhat emotional while in a dungeon, they want to stay alive and all. Also claiming to be the son of a dragon, let alone a gold one, is a big call to make. I'm not challenging your heritage, I'm just saying there's better times to let people know about it," Saxon says with a smile, "Anyway, we have to find the source of this blood, lets get a move on."

Saxon and Mzarem attempt to follow the trail of blood.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 3, 2003)

"Thank you for the lesson Saxon. I will bear that to heart. Now let us return to matters at hand. Where do we go from here?" Az asks.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 5, 2003)

Killian says:
"Well, since we blocked the doors to the south thare, we'd best be goin' north, after tha' gobbo I saw run down thare a bit ago."

Killian presses on down the north corridor, hopefully with someone next to him, and a person with a torch nearby enough to see in the gloom...


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 5, 2003)

Kiralin will go with Killian, but she does not have dark vision or low-light vision or a torch.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 5, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

Kreeg falls in line as Killian leads the way down the hall.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 5, 2003)

Az will follow Kreeg.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 6, 2003)

The Party travels north. Coincidentally, Saxon confirms that the blood trail also goes north. The door opens to a 10' passage that travels 25' and ends in a 'T'. There is a door in the middle of each wall half way down and another door at the end where the passage splits.

Actions?


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 6, 2003)

Are there any noises from the two doors or up ahead? If Kiralin hears anything, she will nock an arrow and prepare to shoot anything that comes at them. If she doesn't, she will carry the bow loosely at her side and prepare an action to nock an arrow if she sees/hears anything out of place.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 6, 2003)

Saxon will attempt to follow the trail of blood further if it continues.

"Come Mzarem, we must find the source of this blood," he mutters to his companion.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 6, 2003)

Did Killian ever get a feel for whether the "fine" bow the party picked up was one strung to Strength or not?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 7, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Did Killian ever get a feel for whether the "fine" bow the party picked up was one strung to Strength or not?



OOC: Right now Az is using it and while he is no expert on such things If it were a mighty weapon He would not be able to pull the string.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 7, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> OOC: Right now Az is using it and while he is no expert on such things If it were a mighty weapon He would not be able to pull the string.




Ya, it's merely a masterwork item.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 8, 2003)

The Party follows the trail of blood down the corridor where it 't's and the trail promptly goes cold. Too many ovelaping scuffing, tracks. There are many doors on all the walls and the corridor goes very far to the east where it turns south.

(see map)

Actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 8, 2003)

"let us try the door on the left at the end of the corridor." Az says.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 8, 2003)

"Well, I'd prefer not to leave those rooms unexplored behind us, lest nasties be in residence, yeah?" Saxon suggests.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 9, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Well, I'd prefer not to leave those rooms unexplored behind us, lest nasties be in residence, yeah?" Saxon suggests.



"Good thinkin' - we should check tha doors in this hallway before movin' on."

Killian suggest for someone to open the doors and he'll wait with chain in hand to try to Trip up (ready action, and follow thru with an attack) anything that comes pouring out.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 10, 2003)

Saxon readily volunteers, and leaves Mzarem with Killian in case the wolf gets an opportunity to help.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 10, 2003)

"As you wish. I will open the door on the left." Az trys to open the door. staying out of Killian's like of fire.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 11, 2003)

The Door opens, beyond is room filled with kegs and crates and flotsome and jestsome. All sorts of  goods and material very obviously obtained from looted merchant caravans.

Other than that, it appears to be empty.

Actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 11, 2003)

"OOOOoooo! A vault of Treasure!" AZ says and his eyes light up (metaphoracley). "I wonder if there is any armor or weapons we could use."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 11, 2003)

"Hmm, it's actually goods that have been looted from caravans by the goblinoids here. Probably best that we leave the stuff be, if the previous owners are smart they'll have left some marking or such on this stuff to declare it theirs," Saxon takes a look at some of the stuff, looking for insignia in particular, "Oh well, shall we check the other side?"

If Killian's willing, he, Mzarem and Saxon will go through the same proceedure as before.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 11, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"Aye lad, lets check all the doors as we go. That way if we need to we can always have a secure place to retreat to if need be."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 11, 2003)

"Ahhhh. More wisdom. I'm sure Father would be telling me *Yaetyhis, rolich eron Yaetyhis!*"* Az says.

*In draconic. translates to Write this down.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 11, 2003)

[Sorry, I was without Internet access for a few days.] Kiralin draws her bow and steps as far back as possible while still having a shot on the next door. She waits for someone to open it, and will fire on any baddies inside.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 12, 2003)

"Aye - let's liberate tha booty if we survive and get outta this place.

Let's open tha other door - same plan."


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 12, 2003)

The door opens into a large room 30x40' a feint shaft of light shines down from the middle of the cileing to highlight the center of the room. In which there is a slightly raised platform. all along the walls are racks and pegs that one could imagine holding a vast array of weapons. Now, all are empty. There are elvish writings carved along all the walls, along with carved depictions of battles and warfare.

Actions?

To save load-time I'm posting my maps on a web page. It and you're characters are there. If anyone has any questions let me know.

http://home.new.rr.com/schumacher4/merchant_road.htm


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 12, 2003)

OOC: Can Az read the writing from the doorway?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 12, 2003)

no.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 12, 2003)

Az Enters the room and walks up to the writing. He reads the writing aloud so that the others can understand it. (unless it looks like a spell.)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 13, 2003)

Saxon makes his way over to inspect the raised platform.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 13, 2003)

If nothing happens to Az or Saxon, Kiralin will walk in as well. She will stand so that she can look up at the light source, but she will NOT stand directly in the light. (Then she'll look at the light source.) If something happens to Az or Saxon, she'll respond when that something happens.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 13, 2003)

Saxon walks to the stone platform. Is is raised, perhaps a foot off the ground, with a few steps stretched all the way around it. There is a 15' wide white ring, faded and worn,  painted upon it. You've seen/heard things similar to this in training halls and arenas all across Farun.

As Az reads the dialog, very old elvish, its a mix of combat technique and philosophy (Think Art of War type of stuff). In the carved diagrams you see elves fighting elves, and though any paint has long been chipped and worn away, there is no mistaking half of those elves on the wall are Drow. The writings are a manual on how to fight them.

Looking up into the ceiling Kiralin sees a shaft that looks like it goes all the way to the forest. The light is coming from the rising sun of the dawn.


Actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 13, 2003)

"How wonderful. An essay on how to defeat the Drow. Even in Father's lair I've heard tales of them. I should copy this down and keep it in my hoard." Az says.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 14, 2003)

"Well Az, when we rest we could rest in here, that'd give you ample opportunity to get a copy of it. Aside from that though any suggestions on which door to look at next?" Saxon asks, "My preference would be the door at the left end of the corridor next to us."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 14, 2003)

"I agree Saxon. Anyone else have a difference in this decision?" The dragon elf askes.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 14, 2003)

Kiralin smiles briefly at the sunlight, then turns to the others. "I will follow where you go."


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

"Agreed.
Let's be on our way."

Killian walks with the party, then prepares at the doorway like before...


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 15, 2003)

Kiralin nods and nocks an arrow, prepared to shoot the next threatening thing that presents itself.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 16, 2003)

As the group follows the corridor to the western door, saxon picks up the lost trail of blood. The party opens the door to another large room, this one holds rows of tables and benches, all arrayed with clutter and garbage, dirty mugs and dishes.

On the south wall a door is ajar, flickering torchlight streaming out from beyond. You also hear low gutteral grunts and ... um ... singing?

Actions?

Map
http://home.new.rr.com/schumacher4/merchant_road.htm


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 16, 2003)

Az knocks an Arrow and awaits the others entering the room.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 16, 2003)

[What language is the singing?]

Kiralin does the same as Az, silently, and nods at him in approval.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 16, 2003)

Saxon draws his scimitar, and warily enters the room, letting Mzarem take the lead.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 16, 2003)

Killian gets near the door, readying for someone to open it.
Once the door is opened, if no opponent rushes out, he'll rush in and get in a strategic location for AoO's and ready an Improved Trip attack (IT attack).


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 16, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

Kreeg moves across the room as quitely as possible, shield raised and hammer ready. When everyone is ready to act he'll pop open the door.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 17, 2003)

Kreeg bursts open the door. and when no one exits, Saxon 
and Killian rush in to see a most depraved sight. You see the biggest, fattest Orc you have ever seen, along with three goblin 'helpers', tearing apart the meat from a carcass with cleavers and hooks. The orc's an pleasant tune (probably in orcish, no one knows) is stopped short, all of them look at the intruders with a bit of shock to their faces which turns quickly to big toothy grinns.

Initiative.

16 Killian
13 Kiralin
13 AZ
10 Kreeg
6 Saxon


Actions?

Map.
http://home.new.rr.com/schumacher4/merchant_road.htm


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 17, 2003)

Kiralin will move to A9 and fire at Goblin 3. If there's a chance she'll hit a companion, she'll fire at an enemy that is not in melee.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 17, 2003)

AZ will wait until the others have entered the room so that he can move to the doorway and fire a shot off.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 18, 2003)

Saxon and Mzarem move to engage Goblin 1. 

[ooc: Saxon to D9 and Mzarem to D10]


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 18, 2003)

Killian takes a quick peek to see if it looks like the remains of his former adventurers that they're feasting on, and moves to C11 while attempting an IT maneuver on Goblin3.

Stonefaced, he says nothing while going about his fighting.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 21, 2003)

16) Killian Whips his chain around the little gobs scrawny little legs and fells him to the floor.

14) Goblins. Killian's gob tries to get back up (Promting an AoO). With a flip of his chain,killian wraps it around the gobs scrawny little neck and pulls, nearly twisting the head clean off.

Goblin 1 goes and attacks the wolf but misses.

Goblin 2 takes a bunch of knives and pointy things from the table and throws them at Killian, but miss.

13) Kiralin's target being killed by Killian prompts the switching of targets, to the big fat Orc. She shoots and hit him for 3.

Az waits for everyone else to go.

The Orc roars (enter rage..he he) and charges Saxon with his cleaver opening a nasty wound. (Saxon is hit for 6hps - ouch and I rolled low too!)

10) Kreeg enters and tries to send  a sling bullet at a goblin....but misses.

6) Saxon returns an attack upon the orc and manages to cut him for 5. Mzarem snapps at the goblin but misses.

5)Az enters the room, but with his allies in the way of his foes cannot get a shot off.

Actions?

Map:
http://home.new.rr.com/schumacher4/merchant_road.htm


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 21, 2003)

AZ moves to E11. (full move not within range of an Aoo from Goblin 2)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 21, 2003)

Saxon falls back from melee, trying not to open himself up to further attacks if possible. Mzarem tries to trip the beserk orc.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 21, 2003)

Kiralin fires at goblin 2. If it's dead before she can, she will fire at the orc.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 22, 2003)

Kreeg fires an other stone at the goblin.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 22, 2003)

Killian moves smoothly from one opponent to the other in a seasoned, practiced motion, whipping his chain around to attempt to trip Goblin 1.









*OOC:*


 I hate to put this here, instead of the OOC thread, but ...
last round, after Killian IT'd Goblin3, he gets a follow-up attack as a free action.
maybe it missed, and the AoO was what put down Gobbo3?

So this round, he's trying to Trip Goblin1, if he succeeds, he gets a follow-up free attack, and he'll get ready for an AoO IT attack against either Goblin1 (if tries to stand), or Goblin2 if it moves closer.
It's totally your call whether an IT attack can be done when someone's trying to get up from prone (some people think it's the movement that provokes the AoO, and until you're standing, you can't be tripped, so they say you can't Trip someone who's trying to get up) - if it isn't, the AoO would just be a normal attack. 

We return you to our regularly scheduled skirmish (BTW: I like these short, frequent fights, Todd, and love the maps, as always - Good Job).


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 24, 2003)

Killian, master of the chain, trips up and finishes off Gob 1. While gob 2, seeing where this battle is going, opens the door behind him and flees into the room beyond.

Kiralin moves to a space better shooting at his foes rather than his friends and shoots, hits and damages the Orc. Who Attacks one more time at Saxon but manages to get his cleaver stuck in the wall instead.

Kreeg takes a 5' step to get a clear shot at the orc and lands a solid hit.

While saxon moves back Mzarem attacks the Orc, but only manages to tear a chunk of flesh off instead of tripping him up.

Az moves across the room, seeing a prime opportunity to take a shot at the orc, does so, and kills him.

Actions?

map.

http://home.new.rr.com/schumacher4/merchant_road.htm


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 24, 2003)

"I Killed an Orc! Father will be most pleased." Az says his voice taking on a strange rumbling tone. "Well lets take what we can use." He says and starts loading items into his pack. He will take the cleaver if no one else wants it.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 25, 2003)

Killian sees Az relax immediately after the orc is downed, and rebukes the youthful greed:
"Don't be countin' yer spoils before their won, boy!
Thare's one that got away, and he may alert who knows how many more?"

Killian followed out the door after Goblin2 as soon as he could.
He'll run past Kiralin and Az and hopefully get close enough to the fleeing goblin in the hall to trip it up (IT).

He grumbles to himself, "ggggrrrrrr - I KNEW I shoulda takin' out that gobbo before he got a chance to get out tha door!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 25, 2003)

"Killian'll get it, no troubles," Saxon says, and pats Az on the shoulder with one hand while clutching his stomach with the other, "Nice shot by the way."

Saxon casts Cure Lgt. Wounds on himself.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 25, 2003)

Saxon heals himself back to full.

Killian moves past the doorway and enters a 20x20' room, Looks to be a storage room. The walls are lined with shelves containing jars of various sizes, there are barrels and kegs scatterd arround the floor. You do not see any sign of the goblin, nor of any other exit.

Actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 25, 2003)

"It would appear that there is a hiding Goblin. that or a secret door." AZ says. "Should we enter the room?"


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 26, 2003)

Kiralin grins and nods. "Can't let 'im get away, now can we?" She readies her sword.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 26, 2003)

Killian would have had to say (after entering the dead-end room):
"Hey, - that gobbo might be hidin' in here, cause I can't see any way outta here.
Little help, lads?"

And he'll look for an open pathway, or footprints that lead into a wall.
If he doesn't quickly see a likely passageway that the wall open into, he'll assume the goblin is hiding in a barrel or keg.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by reapersaurus_
> "Little help, lads?"




"Be right there," Saxon says, and calls Mzarem in to help in searching the room.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 27, 2003)

While Killian searches for a secret door, Saxon manages to find some tracks, and follow them to the eastern wall, where indeed he finds a secret door. Once through the door and into the hall beyond, you niether see nor hear or find any tracks of the pesky little thing.


Actions?


map
http://home.new.rr.com/schumacher4/merchant_road.htm


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 28, 2003)

"Let's check out the next door along, seeing as we won't be able to locate the goblin any time soon," Saxon says.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 28, 2003)

"Why don't we check out the door on the left of the wallback at the 'T' in the halls?" <4h> Az says.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 28, 2003)

Killian is confused how the goblin could disappear, when he was seconds behind him.
He'll go back and poke around the barrels and such before going with the others to the Door Az mentioned.

Was thare anything the orc and gobbos had of interest on 'em?"









*OOC:*


 Todd - I looked multiple times, but I can't figure out where the other room came from on your map. I thought we busted thru the door on the upper-left ("the kitchen"), then the goblin fled into the bottom-left room, and that's where we found the secret door?
I didn't realize there were 2 rooms involved in Killian's follow-the-goblin?


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 28, 2003)

"It seems as though this place is like to be infested, and we will be clearing it all out eventually. It would be good to locate that one in case he's going for reinforcements, but if we cannot, we may as well continue as we were." Kiralin, sword drawn, will follow the others' leads.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 29, 2003)

Poking aound the dead things (orcs and gobblins)  don't reveal anything of worth on them, but by doing so, you manage to glance at chest stored in the corner hidden under one of the tabels in the room. It is a sturdy chest with a sturdy lock, and it is. Locked.

Check out the new map. 

http://home.new.rr.com/schumacher4/merchant_road.htm

The party went from hallway to dining room (7) to Kitchen (6) to pantry (4) where the secret door is. I  put a rundown of the progress on the site.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 30, 2003)

*OOC:*


 That is one great page, Todd.
I like how you've added to it over time, and made it more useable.
Maybe you could plop the pics you made of at least the couple party members right alongside the stat block?
I like how you're keeping track of the HP's and spells used with different colors in the statblocks. 







Killian looks at the lock, and asks "Does anyone have a way ta get past this lock better than my chain does?

Or maybe someone's seen a key around 'ere?
Maybe the orc's gots one on 'im?"

Killian will look on the orc to try and find the key to the chest.









*OOC:*


 I'm sure a mace, or someone else's weapon would be better to try and break thru a lock if it came to that


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2003)

Kiralin shrugs. "I don't have any way other than my dagger. Can we tell if it's trapped? I don't want to be sticking anything in there without knowing about any surprises." Kiralin will look around for any other place (not the orc) to find a key.

[OOC: I agree about the page. Your maps are awesome, too.]


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 30, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Does this look anything like Az might?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 30, 2003)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where did you find that! That's him! and Father!


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 1, 2003)

PoserPros Forums: http://www.poserpros.com/gallery/search.php?artist=Pyromancer


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 1, 2003)

Az sits back on a table for a second and thinks. He finaly says, "Why don't we push a table through the doorway first? Anytrap will be set off by it not one of us."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2003)

Kiralin looks confused. "I was talking about that chest . . ." She points to it. "But if you're thinking of pushing a table along with us, I guess that would be okay. Just don't make too much noise." She smiles.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 3, 2003)

"Well, whatever works in any case," Saxon says.

He gives Mzarem a rub behind the ears.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 3, 2003)

Az looks at them and says, "I thought you ment the doorway was trapped. I appologize for my ignorance."


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 6, 2003)

The party searches the room, bodies and all, for the key to the chest and find nothing...at all. The key may be on the gob that left or in another hiding place other than this room.

Trying to force the lock with the dagger doesn't seem to work either. That is one good lock....too bad you don't have a locksmith.

Actions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 6, 2003)

"Let's move on, if we're thorough enough we're sure to find a key," Saxon says, making his way to the closed door near H3.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 6, 2003)

Az follows along wondering if he could just bash the chest apart.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 6, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

"I'd be happy ta bash that lock off if ye all want to open it now. There maybe something of use in there." Kreeg pauses to see what the rest want to do.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 6, 2003)

Kiralin looks frustrated. "It's too bad we don't have a locksmith," she says.  "If you want to bash it open, wait for me to step outside in case it's trapped. I tend to agree with Saxon--if we're thorough enough, we'll probably find the key."


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 6, 2003)

Killian agrees with Kreeg.
"Ah like yu're thinkin', Kreeg.
Let's do what we can to tha chest.
A lock is used ta keep _unmotivated_ people out."


Killian will Aid Another to try to help bash the lock off, or if the chest is wooden, to bash thru the wood, even.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 7, 2003)

Kiralin stands by the door and hopes nothing bad happens when the chest is opened.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 8, 2003)

A couple of good whacks breaks the lock (without misfortune). The chest is full of Silver (When the party has time later and counts it, it will add up to 300sp)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 8, 2003)

"Hupf, A modest little sum. Now lets go to the next door and get more treasure and kill more Gobbos." Az says trying to sound as much like KIllian as he can.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 8, 2003)

Kiralin nods and readies an action to attack anything on the other side of the door (presuming we open the one she and Saxon are at).


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 9, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Hupf, A modest little sum. Now lets go to the next door and get more treasure and kill more Gobbos." Az says trying to sound as much like KIllian as he can.



Killian laughs a big nosiy honest laugh,
"THAT's tha spirit, lad!

That's what we're here for, partly.
So let's pack that coin away, and hope we kin live ta spend it.

Let's be on our way..."

Killian watches the money be secured (by whom?) and then takes up his position with everyone, ready and waiting for the next door to be opened and chalenge to be met.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 9, 2003)

"Looks like you're good to go," Saxon says to Kiralin, and opens the door.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 11, 2003)

The party opens the secret door, and finds themselves back in the hall north of the "statue room". I'm going to assume the party then goes to the door at 'H-3'. The door is battered and beaten, very obviously forced open. But now it looks like its been spiked shut, from the outside.

Scratched, and carved into it, in goblin, translated by Kreeg, is a warning.

* "No go - trapped!" *

Actions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 11, 2003)

Saxon rolls his eyes.

"Well what about this one?" he asks as he takes a look at the door next to the trapped one.


----------



## "Jack" Reapersaurus (Oct 11, 2003)

*yes, it's me : bad cookies *

Killian says
"Aye - let's try the next one." and grips his chain in preparation.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 11, 2003)

Kiralin would smile, were the situation less somber. Instead, she grips her sword and prepares to meet whatever is on the other side of the door.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 12, 2003)

"Not to question you all but... Don't you think it strange that the door here is stated as a trap?" Az says. He knocks an arrow.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 12, 2003)

"Of course it's strange," Kiralin replies. "But if the person who wrote the sign is not the one who set the trap, then it makes some sense. Goblins are not the brightest of creatures, so perhaps the author of that"--she shrugs a shoulder in the direction of the other door--"wrote it to remind himself." She readies herself to attack anything behind the non-trapped door, the one they are about to open.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 12, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Not to question you all but... Don't you think it strange that the door here is stated as a trap?" Az says.



Killian replies quietly,
"It does na'  seem strange ta me.
Thay're remindin' each other not ta go in 'ere.
No mystery I don't think..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 12, 2003)

"I'm just under the impression that the trap on that door wasn't laid by the greenskins. I guess they couldn't disarm it so they left something to warn others about it," Saxon adds, "But enough speculation, eh?"

He opens the next door seeing the others look ready.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 12, 2003)

Az gets a look on his face like he's trying to make a decision and finaly decides that when the others are all trained on the door they are opening he will train his bow on the supposedly trapped door.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 12, 2003)

*Room 9*

You open the door.

It opens into a long chamber 50' long and 20' high. Along the walls (perpendicular) are rows of bunk-beds. closer examination reveals them to be old and worn, carved in an elven-motif (Vines and leaves). A great many of them have recently been tipped and vandalized by the new tennants of this place. There is a second door at the far end that meets back with the hall.

See map.
http://home.new.rr.com/schumacher4/merchant_road.htm

Actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 12, 2003)

(OOC: I'm going to hate myself for this)

Az goes back to the trapped door and standing to the side he will open it.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 12, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> (OOC: I'm going to hate myself for this)
> 
> Az goes back to the trapped door and standing to the side he will open it.





It's spiked shut. 

You can't just step to the side and open it. Either the spikes have to be removed or the door bashed in.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 12, 2003)

Are the spikes on the side of the door that I'm on or the other side?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 12, 2003)

Kiralin lets a out quiet breath. "Should we continue onward, gentlemen?" she asks those around her.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 12, 2003)

"Aye, Kiralin.
Let's continue thru this room, then back out to tha hallway, then see what's further down it."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 13, 2003)

Kiralin starts slowly to the other end of the room, taking care to note anything--other than the general mess--that looks out of place.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 13, 2003)

Az lets the door be and follows Kiralin.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 13, 2003)

Saxon and Mzarem look around the room briefly, following the others' lead.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 14, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

Kreeg eyes the door marked trpped for a moment, not really believing the goblins to be _that_ stupid, but gives in and follows the party as the head down the hall.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 17, 2003)

The party travels the length of the room and find nothing of value among the wreakage. You exit the second door and continue down the corridor where it suddenly opens into a small chamber, the coridor turns south. In the NE corner of the room stands a small shrine, a statue of some humanoid form indistinguishable at this distance.

Oh ya, it stinks to high-heaven in this room.

Down the cooridor, you see that it breaks off to the east, and also continues south where there are stairs going up.

Actions?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 17, 2003)

Kiralin shrugs, suddenly weary of this hunt-and-kill chase, though it does seem their best option. "Whichever way you feel is best, gentlemen." She smiles wanly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 17, 2003)

Az will move toward the statue. "What is this?" he says.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 17, 2003)

Kiralin follows Az, but keeps a respectable distance in case something happens.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 18, 2003)

Saxon covers his nose with the collar of his shirt.

"Couldn't pick up a scent if we tried in here," he says, and approaches the statue to take a better look at it.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 18, 2003)

Killian looks to identify what the source of the stench might be.

"Gah! It reeks sometin' fierce in here.
Even when _I_ break wind, it's not tha' bad!"

He'll look over the statue, as well, and the walls it's next to.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2003)

Kiralin glances at the others, surprised by their comments about the smell. She had, until this point, not really noticed, being so intent on following Az and making sure nothing bad happens, but now that she's thinking of it, she gags a little.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 18, 2003)

"Ha! This is nothing compared to when Father eat a few Orcs. He had gass for a week!" Az says


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2003)

At the men's posturing, Kiralin giggles a little, albeit a bit nervously. She continues her alert prowl of the room, looking for anything dangerous or interesting, or both.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 20, 2003)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

After having a quick look around to make sure it's safe Kreeg also crowds in to have a look at the statue, "What is it lads?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 25, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Todd?
Are you really busy?
Are we not playing the way you hoped/anticipated?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 26, 2003)

*bump?*


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 28, 2003)

[ I hope everything's okay . . . :-\ ]


----------

